# Scotch Recommendation ?



## inhaus

Well I have been drinking scotch for awhile now and normally drink stuff between $60-100/bottle. I have had everything the local places carry, every variation of glenmorangie, glenfiddich, macallan, oban, dalmore, highland park, aberlour, glenrothes, etc... all the well known things and a lot of special order stuff as well. My go to has been The Balvenie doublewood 12 year for an idea of what i like, it's about $65 locally. I'm looking for something maybe lesser known or just not standard to see around, not looking for that special occasion expensive $500 bottle but just something to add to the rotation of regular drink that would bring something fresh to the table. I would appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## barneco

Everything on your list seems to be of the highland ilk. If you're interested in branching out a bit, I'd recommend a venture into Islay malts. As a rule, you'll find these on the smokey/peaty side of the spectrum. I like a wide variety, but I'm partial to Islay whiskeys. Some recommendations:

Laphroaig - this is my No 1 choice, period. The basic 10 year is a fantastic everyday Islay. Can be quite an acquired taste, but once you latch onto it, nothing else that I've tried comes close. The basic 10 year is highly available and very affordable. If you can find the 10 year cask strength, it's a little bit more $$ but its even better. Everything the 10year is but kicked up a few notches. Fantastic stuff.

Ardbeg - another classic Islay - it's like a bonfire in your mouth. I like the basic 12 year, but not quite as much as laproaig. It's got a bit of a citrus thing going on behind the smoke, and I find it can be a bit distracting sometimes. The Uigeadail version is the 12 finished in sherry casks and really smooths it out. Uigeadail is my #2 just behind Laphroaig 10.

Lagavullin - This is another fantastic malt, but imho the brand has gotten a little big for its britches. I've had the 12 and 16 year varieties of this and while they are excellent malts, they don't give me anything that I don't get from laphroaig or ardbeg, and since these are priced a hefty %%25 or more higher(at least in my geography...AL, US), this isn't a staple for me. Most definitely worth trying, however.

Branching out from the Islays, I'd also recommend Talisker 10year. Decently priced, and somewhere in between a highland and and islay. Bit of a bite on the delivery and a nice, mildy-smokey finish. By itself it's decent, but the caramel coloring is perceptible, IMHO. However, this scotch is FANTASTIC with dessert...something sweet on the palate does something special this one that I can't really describe. 

Also, as for highlands, you've probably already tried it, but give Glenmorangie a shot. For the money(and even money aside), it's one of my top 5 highland malts. Clean vanilla, honey, and citrus with none of the nastiness that comes with the caramel coloring that even the high $$ distillers are adding these days. This is my go-to, everyday scotch...I always have a bottle of this and it goes with any occasion(although it doesn't hold up to sweets...but try it with something spicy and hold onto your seat!) Beats the pants off of most of the "glens" hands down. There's a reason it's the most popular single malt in Scotland.



Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## barneco

Oops, my apologies, I re-read your post and see that you've already tried Glenmorangie - sorry about that!

BTW, what's your take on the highland park? I find it a pretty unusual malt in that it's sweet and syrupy on the delivery but also dry and sherried at the same time. And then there's a great smoke on the finish - kindof a do-it-all malt. I've only tried the 12 tho, and have been wondering whether the 18 is worth the investment. Have you tried the 18?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## barneco

BTW, I'm working on a dram of Ardbeg right now, so this was a timely thread. 

Think I'm finished spamming your thread now, carry on!


----------



## inhaus

First off thanks for the in depth response! Yea I have had many a bottle of glenmorangie, I've had the original, the nectar d'or, quinta ruban, and the lasanta. I like all of them but keep going back to the original and that is one that ends up in rotation from time to time.

My experience with the Islays started with Cao Ila and maaaaan I was not expecting or ready for what was in that bottle  I thought the darn thing wen't bad because I had never had the pleasure of knowing peat in such strong force. After I realized that was how it's supposed to taste I tried to look for some complexity and found myself left wanting but interested at the end of the bottle. This was years ago when I was new to scotch drinking and didn't know that different locales made different styles. I've since branched out and have tried just a handful of Islays as I do have to be in the mood to get some hair on my chest. Laphroaig and ardbeg are on that short list that I have tried and I believe Laphroaig was the one I preferred because it was not straight peat from nose to finish and was the first thing I could detect complexity in with my young palate. 

I have not tried Talisker and am likely going to take your suggestion on that one. I do think I saw it on the shelf and haven't gotten to it yet. Thanks again.


----------



## inhaus

barneco said:


> Oops, my apologies, I re-read your post and see that you've already tried Glenmorangie - sorry about that!
> 
> BTW, what's your take on the highland park? I find it a pretty unusual malt in that it's sweet and syrupy on the delivery but also dry and sherried at the same time. And then there's a great smoke on the finish - kindof a do-it-all malt. I've only tried the 12 tho, and have been wondering whether the 18 is worth the investment. Have you tried the 18?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


Yes I have had both the 12 and 18 Highland park. I can't remember specifics but I do remember the 18 leaving a significantly better impression with me than the 12. Not sure that I would do the 12 again but the 18 was nice and I wouldn't be opposed to it if nothing else was peaking my interest in the price range.

What's in the pipe? I picked up a free hand Ben Wade a few months ago and have just been trying Carter Hall, but I am very new to pipes and open to suggestions on that too!


----------



## Nokie

> I'd also recommend Talisker 10year.


I second that recommendation. It is a great, but not well known scotch.


----------



## barneco

inhaus said:


> Yes I have had both the 12 and 18 Highland park. I can't remember specifics but I do remember the 18 leaving a significantly better impression with me than the 12. Not sure that I would do the 12 again but the 18 was nice and I wouldn't be opposed to it if nothing else was peaking my interest in the price range.
> 
> What's in the pipe? I picked up a free hand Ben Wade a few months ago and have just been trying Carter Hall, but I am very new to pipes and open to suggestions on that too!


Good deal - you may have nudged me into trying the 18....I really like the 12 and it's in my rotation.

Not to totally hijack your thread, but since you asked I'm smoking my go-to Penzance by Esoterica. It's a gnarly english blend heavy on the Latakia. You can probably tell from my scotch picks that I'm into the smokey end of the spectrum and that goes for pipe tobacco as well. I do like a VaPer every now and then(Escudo) and the occasional aromatic(could actually use a recommendation myself here...haven't had anything that's really stuck with me so far).

Back to scotch, tho, I've had Caol Ila and it really didn't do anything for me either. To me it's not quite peaty enough, and the E150 just gets in the way, imho. It's overly expensive in my neck of the woods, as well. Does go to show, tho, that it's all in the individual palate because it gets a lot of praise in scotch circles. IMHO, Laphroaig and Ardbeg have much more individual character, which is what I seek in single-malts. Mileages certainly do vary on this.


----------



## sgmartz

Don't underestimate a journey to the Japanese scotches, pretty tasty!!


----------



## inhaus

sgmartz said:


> Don't underestimate a journey to the Japanese scotches, pretty tasty!!


Such as?


----------



## ireneusz

Scotch is a very personal preference thing. As a gift, I would definitely get him something I know for a fact he enjoys. If you wanna power through anyway, I've never heard of anyone not liking Macallan 12, and it's pretty cheap.


----------



## Seppia

inhaus said:


> Such as?


Yamazaki is widely available, I like the 12yo better than the 18. 
If you like highland whiskys you should appreciate them. 
Nikka white is also amazing, a slightly peaty blended malt.

Talisker is amazing, peat and smoke make it similar to islay malts but it's much brinier.

Also try some Glen Grant, really great from a distillery with lots of history. They used to (and I still think they do, but not sure) be a major supplier of Chivas, but I like their single malt much better.


----------



## Lafite1968

YOU ALL truly know how to enjoy life,....great taste...

p.s.....does Chivas/ Johnny Walker black label and Wild turkey ok? count me in, please !


----------



## Seppia

Wild Turkey is, in my opinion, the best value for money you can find among bourbons (in this US I mean, not sure what are RRPs in the rest of the world), in particular the 101 version. 

I find Johnny Black to be very overpriced, same as Chivas, but I am not a huge fan on blended whisky in general


----------



## WatchNut22

Ahh, the single malt scotch. One of life's true pleasures. A few of my favorites:

1. McAllen 18. Not the 12, must be the 18, I can't believe the two are really related! Sooo smooooth. 

2. Lagavullin. Wow, this stuff is good. Very peaty, dark and lovely. 

3. Laphroig 10. Hands down the best 10 year old around. Smoky, smooth, moderately priced. 

4. Craggenmore. Lighter that the Laphroig, but every bit as tasty. A hint of iodine if you like that sort of thing. 

5. Johnny Walker Black. Ok, I know it's a blend, but a great scotch none the less. Do not under any circumstances get the red. It is awful.


----------



## SearChart

Lagavulin 16 or laphroaig 10.


----------



## JayJayPee

Hibiki is a classy Japanese drop.

I'm a peat guy myself, so my regular rotation is Laphroiage Quarter (of course..), Ardbeg and Lagavulin. Also love the Hyland parks and Bruichladdich


----------



## JayJayPee

As a proud Aussie (though living in NY) you should all try and get your hands on a Sullivans Cove French Oak Cask. Though not a Scotch, the Tasmanian single malt was voted best in the world


----------



## luckee

Hibiki is definitely worth a try.


----------



## photog02

JayJayPee said:


> Hibiki is a classy Japanese drop.


I just discovered Hibiki a couple of years ago. It is the best Japanese whiskey I've had.


----------



## cheoah

Lagavulin is a great whiskey. So is talisker. Can't go wrong. Lagavulin is not so pleasant if overdone, i once found out after a night of drinks on friends. Not what youre thinking, just really hung over the next day, and felt like I had eaten a bunch of barbecue  

I like the islays. I also like many of the bourbons out there these days in the southeast US. Can't agree that standard Wild Turkey is that good though, but certainly not bad. Makers mark fills that niche for me.


----------



## SRBakker

Anything from Speyside, really. Although the Talisker 18 is a treat, as is the Laphroiag quarter cask. Look for special editions (Glenmorangie Cote D'Or and Quinta Ruban come to mind) and older bottles. Even Glenlivet, that old standard, is really something special in a 25 year edition.


----------



## Seppia

cheoah said:


> Lagavulin is a great whiskey. So is talisker. Can't go wrong. Lagavulin is not so pleasant if overdone, i once found out after a night of drinks on friends. Not what youre thinking, just really hung over the next day, and felt like I had eaten a bunch of barbecue
> 
> I like the islays. I also like many of the bourbons out there these days in the southeast US. Can't agree that standard Wild Turkey is that good though, but certainly not bad. Makers mark fills that niche for me.


Maker's is much mellower, lots of corn in the mash, which makes it "easier" but a little flat in my opinion.
For that type of bourbon, I find Blanton's to be much better. 
I personally like a little more rye, and together with the fact that Wild Turkey is 101 proof, I find it "manlier". 
As a European lining in the US, probably my views of US products are rooted in the '70-'80 movies, and to me bourbon = cowboys and tough guys, so Wild Turkey is perfect


----------



## Rusty427

SearChart said:


> Lagavulin 16 or laphroaig 10.


I agree with this, try a Laphroaig 10, it's like medicine. 
Yummy medicine.
I am enjoying 3 at moment, Laphroaig 10, lagavulin 16 and Taliskers dark storm.
Laphroaig is my top choice for a peat blast.


----------



## Seppia

Did you try Ardbeg? In my opinion it is the best among islays. 
Guides and magazines will try stir you towards the special editions, but in my opinion there's no better value for money than the regular 10yo.


----------



## SRBakker

No arguing the Ardbeg 10, but I think the Glenmorangie Cote D'Or is all around far better than the 10yr, and generally not much more expensive.


----------



## BDIC

barneco said:


> BTW, I'm working on a dram of Ardbeg right now, so this was a timely thread.
> 
> Think I'm finished spamming your thread now, carry on!


That pipe looks like a Peterson??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inca Bloc

Belgian Owl is a great choice, Jim Murray rated it @ 95,5 points ...


----------



## cadeallaw

I prefer Islay scotch (Laphroaig being my favorite; Ardbeg close second), but I definitely drink more bourbon. If the scotch is not Islay, i'm generally not interested.

Anywho- on to my favorites:

Bourbon
-Four Roses Small Batch ($29)
-Eagle Rare 10 ($31)

Rye
-Bulleit Rye ($26 for a liter!- and so simple and light)

Scotch
-Laphroaig 10 (Cask Strength, Quarter Cask, Triple Wood are all fantastic too)
-Ardbeg 10 (& Corryvreckan)

Japanese 
-Hakushu 12

Irish
-Redbreast 12
-Bushmills

*Note: Sure, there are some great +$50 dollar bourbons out there (Blantons, Col EH Taylor, etc), but there are so many incredible bourbons around the $30 range, that it is usually difficult to justify the increase in price


----------



## cheoah

Will try those bourbons - thanks!


----------



## vince.cb

Johnnie walker green label... oh wait


----------



## barneco

Great guess, but it's a Neerup, made by Peder Jeppesen.



BDIC said:


> That pipe looks like a Peterson??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneco

Elmo like!



cadeallaw said:


> I prefer Islay scotch (Laphroaig being my favorite; Ardbeg close second), but I definitely drink more bourbon. If the scotch is not Islay, i'm generally not interested.
> 
> Anywho- on to my favorites:
> 
> Bourbon
> -Four Roses Small Batch ($29)
> -Eagle Rare 10 ($31)
> 
> Rye
> -Bulleit Rye ($26 for a liter!- and so simple and light)
> 
> Scotch
> -Laphroaig 10 (Cask Strength, Quarter Cask, Triple Wood are all fantastic too)
> -Ardbeg 10 (& Corryvreckan)
> 
> Japanese
> -Hakushu 12
> 
> Irish
> -Redbreast 12
> -Bushmills
> 
> *Note: Sure, there are some great +$50 dollar bourbons out there (Blantons, Col EH Taylor, etc), but there are so many incredible bourbons around the $30 range, that it is usually difficult to justify the increase in price
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618178


----------



## Seppia

SRBakker said:


> No arguing the Ardbeg 10, but I think the Glenmorangie Cote D'Or is all around far better than the 10yr, and generally not much more expensive.


Mumble, they are so different that I don't know how you can say one is better than the other "all around". 
I haven't tried the Cote D'Or but I assume it's a variation of a Glenmorangie.



Inca Bloc said:


> Belgian Owl is a great choice, Jim Murray rated it @ 95,5 points ...
> 
> View attachment 1618077


This one is absolutely AMAZING. 
Bought a bottle 5-6 years ago in Bruxelles, really a hidden gem.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Seppia said:


> This one is absolutely AMAZING.
> Bought a bottle 5-6 years ago in Bruxelles, really a hidden gem.


;-)


----------



## Seppia

Wow, such great looking Calvà!
I miss living in France


----------



## Inca Bloc

The Calvados is one of the finest money can buy (Pays d'Auge), and if you like rum you could also try the Pyrat XO reserve wich is also on the picture, it's really top notch ;-)


----------



## Adtheant

Laphroaig 10 in a Glencairn crystal glass  

Not only does it taste great, it's fantastic value for money too. After reading this post it appears many others agree too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dchoi132

Can never go wrong with the balvenie double wood. It's delicious. But my favorite would have to be Glen Livet 21. About $140 for great whiskey. For a complete different kind of scotch I'd go with the lagavulin. Smokey like a cigar!


----------



## ChuckW

This is my go to whisky, which is cask strength, so I sip it very slowly. Very rich flavors of cola, fig, and apricot.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

inhaus said:


> Such as?


Insofar as it is a scotch, Yamazaki. The guys at the liquor store nearly went into a paroxysm when I bought a bottle of the 18-year-aged Yamazaki. I don't know whether that stuff is considered scotch, whisky or something else -- and I don't know the or care about the difference. What I do know is that it's the some of the smokiest, smoothest liquor I've ever tasted.


----------



## inhaus

wow I haven't checked this thread in a long time thinking it would be dead, not sure why this site doesn't notify me when posts are made maybe a setting I made an error on... Anyways some GREAT recommendations here, with all of the suggestions for the japanese scotch I may be trying that one next. Where are you guys normally getting the japanese bottles? I know my regular store doesn't have it but I can order it I'm sure.


----------



## bacari

inhaus said:


> wow I haven't checked this thread in a long time thinking it would be dead, not sure why this site doesn't notify me when posts are made maybe a setting I made an error on... Anyways some GREAT recommendations here, with all of the suggestions for the japanese scotch I may be trying that one next. Where are you guys normally getting the japanese bottles? I know my regular store doesn't have it but I can order it I'm sure.


Not sure where you are but it is pretty abundant here in the DC area. I am like you in that I too need to sample some of the Japanese whisky as I have yet to do so. Only been drinking scotch for just over a year and so far my favorite is Balvenie 21 and I am starting to really get into bourbon as well.


----------



## Sassicaia

Without question get yourself a bottle of Dalmore King Alexander III. Its a little more then the ones you have listed, but better then single malts 2Xs its price.

review


----------



## Stewpot

The Balvenie Doublewood is an absolutely fantastic scotch. Can't get enough of the stuff. The same for the Yamazaki, another beautiful whisky.

If you're looking for something a little harder to find, and a bit less common, Glenfarclas 12 year old is a wonderful example of Speyside whisky. If you have the budget (which i'm guessing you do!) the 21 YO is exceptional!


----------



## Brankrupt

I don't like to spend exorbitant amounts on alcohol. 
The only scotch I would purchase is Glenfiddich 12 year, nice smooth and cheap.
I have tried more expensive scotches but I couldn't really tell the difference.

Neat, no water in a Cognac/Whiskey glass.


----------



## cheoah

Brankrupt said:


> I don't like to spend exorbitant amounts on alcohol.
> The only scotch I would purchase is Glenfiddich 12 year, nice smooth and cheap.
> I have tried more expensive scotches but I couldn't really tell the difference.
> 
> Neat, no water in a Cognac/Whiskey glass.


If the get a chance to try something like Lagavulin, you will tell the difference. Whether the difference matters is another matter, but it's another beast. The older scotches are very smooth and drinkable, but if you like glen 12 neat, stick with it and save your money.

Im going to the ABC store today to see what's there. I don't buy much scotch, my mother used to give it to me for Christmas and it would last a long time.

I've never tried the Yamasaki or some of the other listed here. I happy to spend some good money on good scotch, it'll last for years. One of my vendors on the farm took me quail hunting in feb and gave me a case of killer corn liquor. It'll last forever I think, even sharing.

Cheers all,happy Friday.


----------



## meloie

As I understand it, there was talk of prices going up if Scotland voted for independence.

However it is a moot point as they have voted to stay as part of the UK.


----------



## hookey

Scotch recommendation?

Anything of the non-independent variety.


----------



## rudwin

Kilchoman is a relatively new Islay distillery that has me cheating on my higher-priced Oban. Their Machir Bay edition is sublime. I love the bite of a Laphroig 10 - but for a treat I turn to this beautifully balanced whisky. If you're in the states Bev Mo can get it for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponder

Stewpot said:


> The Balvenie Doublewood is an absolutely fantastic scotch. Can't get enough of the stuff. The same for the Yamazaki, another beautiful whisky.
> 
> If you're looking for something a little harder to find, and a bit less common, Glenfarclas 12 year old is a wonderful example of Speyside whisky. If you have the budget (which i'm guessing you do!) the 21 YO is exceptional!


My son gave me a bottle of the 15 yr old Balvenie and it is very fine.


----------



## Jephen

If you don't mind a smokey/peaty scotch of the Islay variety, try Finlaggen. There's quite a bit of debate regarding the distillery of which it comes from, but it's suspected that it's simply a young Lagavulin. The best part, it's only $20! I think only Trader Joes carries the stuff here in the US.

You'll be hard pressed to find a review recommending against it, although I'm sure the low price adds a bit of bias.


----------



## beobachtuhr

You're damn right! Japs are just fabulous... wheater it's single malt or blended, they do great, in my opinion. Nikka Yoichi and Hibiki, both are superb choice.
Not to mention the Yamazaki. I wish I could pick a bottle, sooner or later I have to. 

Cheers


----------



## Walesy

beobachtuhr said:


> You're damn right! Japs are just fabulous... wheater it's single malt or blended, they do great, in my opinion. Nikka Yoichi and Hibiki, both are superb choice.
> Not to mention the Yamazaki. I wish I could pick a bottle, sooner or later I have to.
> 
> Cheers


I have always been very wary of the Jap single Malts...no need to be that's for sure. I tried a friends collection of Japanese single malts and they were lovely, very close to Glenmorangie I would say....or the breakfast whisky as we call it. But they were very surprising and I will pick some up eventually.


----------



## inhaus

so I was in a hurry and popped in the corner store. Ever since I have been buying scotch for the last four years at this place he orders more and more scotch so I picked up some Laphroaig 10 and Auchentoshan, probably won't open until the weekend.


----------



## Agent Sands

If you can afford it (it goes for about $500 a bottle these days, which puts it well out of my price range), Glenfiddich's Snow Phoenix is extraordinary.


----------



## colt32

+1 for the Aberlour A'Bunadh. also to throw a different style of hat into the ring, Auchentoshan Three wood is a fantastic triple-distilled lowland Malt that's well worth a try.

Bottoms up!


----------



## inhaus

Drinks for tonight


----------



## Skv

I see that Auchentoshan is mentioned before. I have the three wood and I really love it!

I also have a Bowmore 15yo, Glenlivet 15 yo, Balvenie 12yo and a black grouse for mixing.


----------



## Adtheant

Has anybody tried The Hakushu single malt distillers reserve? Was thinking of ordering some for my Dad as he and I are both Laphroaig fans but I wanted to get him something a little different.


----------



## trinitone

Another +1 for the Aberlour A’bunadh. Dalwhinnie Distiller's Edition is quite nice. I'm still very much enjoying my Highland Park Bicentenary Vintage 1977 Reserve. I was lucky enough to purchase a bottle while visiting the distillery a number of years ago. It's still available, though the price has gone up quite a bit.


----------



## Grommet

The 18 year Dalwhinnie Distiller's Edition is very nice (quite noticeably better than the normal 15 year old Dalwhinnie) and if you are building up a collection Dalwhinnie is one of the more quintessential Highland single malts so it would make a good addition. Would post some pics but unfortunately I don't collect whiskey but buy it to drink instead

As a drinking whiskey 12 year old The Singleton is exceptionally good (better quality than many premium Scotches costing 3 times the price) and relatively cheap for a proper single malt Scotch at around $50 a bottle making it a bargain.


----------



## Okapi001

Sassicaia said:


> Without question get yourself a bottle of Dalmore King Alexander III. Its a little more then the ones you have listed, but better then single malts 2Xs its price.


Mine says hello;-)


----------



## metatime

Adtheant said:


> Has anybody tried The Hakushu single malt distillers reserve? Was thinking of ordering some for my Dad as he and I are both Laphroaig fans but I wanted to get him something a little different.


Yes... but I would recommend the Hakushu 12 (one mention of it early on in this thread). It is very light coloured, clear and golden. Comes across as clean and fresh and when enjoyed on the rocks, it has that certain "sweetness". Light on the peat. It is one of those you'll just want to keep drinking. For the price, it's a steal.


----------



## mrchan

Try the award winning Yamazaki 18yo. Ardbegs are brilliant too, the Uigedail isn't expensive and it is a magnificent whisky to boot.


----------



## ianjw

Partial to a drop of 'Old Pulteney' myself. Was recommended by a local whiskey shop as something different for my father in law who likes a talisker. Tried it with him and went back for a bottle myself. I'm also a fan of doublewood so might be up your street

Quite mellow and very easy to drink  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grommet

Not having tried it before and reading the positive reviews on Belvenie Double Wood on this thread piqued my interest so when seeing it on the shelf at a local outlet I grabbed a bottle and must say I quite enjoyed it... Cheers


----------



## Mm31

GlenDronach revival 15 year... Wonderful stuff... I am a big aberlour fan as well... Recently enjoying a change to bourbon and found the four roses single barrel to be excellent. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Mm31 said:


> GlenDronach revival 15 year... Wonderful stuff... I am a big aberlour fan as well... Recently enjoying a change to bourbon and found the four roses single barrel to be excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GLendronach is awesome

if you love that try the 21YO parliament and also their single cask stuff. AMAZIMG


----------



## incontrol

Mm31 said:


> GlenDronach revival 15 year... Wonderful stuff... I am a big aberlour fan as well... Recently enjoying a change to bourbon and found the four roses single barrel to be excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just had the Four Roses Single Barrel last night and it was excellent bourbon. I have also really enjoyed Jura Prophecy Scotch. It is Peaty with a touch of sea salt. Really good.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Yep 4 Roses is amazing. I love Michters 10YO. For those single malt guys who like their sherry monsters you will love bourbons


----------



## Tonysco

Accept no other....

I have no idea if you can get it out of Scotland but thankfully that isn't a problem for me 









If you want to try a decent blend then Teachers Highland Cream is really quite nice and not bad at about £40 a bottle, made better with a pinch of ice in my opinion


----------



## mark1972

Still my favourite non watch photo!lol



barneco said:


> BTW, I'm working on a dram of Ardbeg right now, so this was a timely thread.
> 
> Think I'm finished spamming your thread now, carry on!


----------



## mark1972

2 of my favourites. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Haha Talisker 10YO is a dime a dozen outside of Scotland. 18YO is a much much better drop from the talisker family


----------



## Tonysco

Gunnar_917 said:


> Haha Talisker 10YO is a dime a dozen outside of Scotland. 18YO is a much much better drop from the talisker family


Maybe true but i prefer the 10 year old, possibly because i buy it more but glad to hear they're selling abroad


----------



## Gunnar_917

Tonysco said:


> Maybe true but i prefer the 10 year old, possibly because i buy it more but glad to hear they're selling abroad


The global market has changed A LOT in the last 6 or so years. Talks mer has been exported for a s long as I can remember but a lot more brands and styles are making it out of Scotland. Never mind the great stuff that the Japanese are doing.

The single barrel cask strength stuff comes in dries and drabs and you need to be quick to snap one up


----------



## hithard300

colt32 said:


> +1 for the Aberlour A'Bunadh. also to throw a different style of hat into the ring, Auchentoshan Three wood is a fantastic triple-distilled lowland Malt that's well worth a try.
> 
> Bottoms up!


+1 more, my favourite dram

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblueswiss

I am going to be a bit patriotic and suggest you try some Australian whisky. We are very young in the whisky game but have improved markedly in recent years. Local consumption has reduced exports so not sure how available these are in other countries at the moment but well worth a try 

Starward is one of my personal favourites (similar to Bruichladdich in taste) & Sullivans Cove French Oak (The World’s Best Single Malt Whisky World Whiskies Awards 2014)


----------



## Gunnar_917

And Glemdronach fans? If not you're missing out


----------



## StufflerMike

Grabbed a Macallan Rare Cask Single Malt Scotch. Not easy to come by in Western Europe.


----------



## R.A.D.

Ive seen the talisker very recommended lately and ive been wanting to get a better quality whisky to have in the reserve. 

Which of this would you recommend to try first or you consider its a better value? I think i will try them all eventually but dont know what to get right now. 

Im between the dalmore 12 year, highland park 12 year, talisker 10 year or macallan select oak. They are all priced more or less the same in my country.


----------



## Seppia

In my opinion, Talisker goes first, but you have to like briny and peaty tastes. 
If not, I'd go with Highland Park. 
Never been a fan of Macallan, always found them very "meh"


----------



## incontrol

Macallan Fine Oak is a very different type of scotch. The 17 year is tremendous!


----------



## Gunnar_917

R.A.D. said:


> Ive seen the talisker very recommended lately and ive been wanting to get a better quality whisky to have in the reserve.
> 
> Which of this would you recommend to try first or you consider its a better value? I think i will try them all eventually but dont know what to get right now.
> 
> Im between the dalmore 12 year, highland park 12 year, talisker 10 year or macallan select oak. They are all priced more or less the same in my country.


Do you like pleated / smoky whisky? If not you won't like Talisker. If you do get the Talisker 18YO


----------



## R.A.D.

thanks for the recommendations. To be honest ive been drinking and enjoying it for a long time but im actually still developing my whisky palate. Thats other way of saying im still a beginner when it comes to properly enjoying whisky flavours. So there are flavours i still think i never tried, for a example a true smoky whisky. So im in the scotch world, leaning to single malts but still learning and knowing about them. 

The only talisker i can find here is the 10 year or ive seen the dark storm rarely which is slightly more expensive. 

The macallan 17 year is waaay out of my price range right now. 

So by reading so far i think the talisker would be a good opportunity to both get a quality whisky and get to know the smoky flavour.


----------



## Harpo

Seppia said:


> In my opinion, Talisker goes first, but you have to like briny and peaty tastes.
> If not, I'd go with Highland Park.
> Never been a fan of Macallan, always found them very "meh"


I agree. But Macallan used to be the ****e -- but no longer. You can read about it here: Malt Resistance: The Lowering of Standards at the House of Macallan (I)


----------



## Agent Sands

I like the Macallan 12-year sherry oak and 18-year traditional quite a bit.


----------



## drkeng

R.A.D. said:


> Ive seen the talisker very recommended lately and ive been wanting to get a better quality whisky to have in the reserve.
> 
> Which of this would you recommend to try first or you consider its a better value? I think i will try them all eventually but dont know what to get right now.
> 
> Im between the dalmore 12 year, highland park 12 year, talisker 10 year or macallan select oak. They are all priced more or less the same in my country.





Gunnar_917 said:


> Do you like pleated / smoky whisky? If not you won't like Talisker. If you do get the Talisker 18YO


just tasted all my Taliskers the other day
found them all pretty similar except the Storm had a little more intense flavor

so, I'd go for the 10 yr old


----------



## R.A.D.

Well let me congratulate you on that lovely talisker collection. Thanks for that, its rare (at least for me) to find someone who actually has tasted the different offerings.


----------



## drkeng

R.A.D. said:


> Well let me congratulate you on that lovely talisker collection. Thanks for that, its rare (at least for me) to find someone who actually has tasted the different offerings.


you're welcome.
let us know if you get the Talisker 10

then you can move on to "peaty" Scotches from Islay, which is a little different than "smoky" when you taste side-by-side.

Amrut Fusion from India and Isle of Jura Prophecy (the "eye") are also peaty. Amrut uses Islay barley and Indian Barley, distills and ages them separately and then mixes them together.


----------



## drkeng

cadeallaw said:


> I prefer Islay scotch (Laphroaig being my favorite; Ardbeg close second), but I definitely drink more bourbon. If the scotch is not Islay, i'm generally not interested.
> 
> Anywho- on to my favorites:
> 
> Bourbon
> -Four Roses Small Batch ($29)
> -Eagle Rare 10 ($31)
> 
> Rye
> -Bulleit Rye ($26 for a liter!- and so simple and light)
> 
> Scotch
> -Laphroaig 10 (Cask Strength, Quarter Cask, Triple Wood are all fantastic too)
> -Ardbeg 10 (& Corryvreckan)
> 
> Japanese
> -Hakushu 12
> 
> Irish
> -Redbreast 12
> -Bushmills
> 
> *Note: Sure, there are some great +$50 dollar bourbons out there (Blantons, Col EH Taylor, etc), but there are so many incredible bourbons around the $30 range, that it is usually difficult to justify the increase in price
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618178





Agent Sands said:


> If you can afford it (it goes for about $500 a bottle these days, which puts it well out of my price range), Glenfiddich's Snow Phoenix is extraordinary.


can't believe I just found this thread.
I'll second Four Roses and Eagle Rare as great bourbons. I'm a big fan of the 4R Small Batch.

Just emptied a few 4R's, a Parker's Promise of Hope (limited release from Heaven Hill; Parker Beam has ALS and some of the purchase price goes to ALS research) and a couple of Pappy's. Luckily there's more







can't believe Snow Phoenix is that much. I bought a bottle on release, because Glenfiddich was the first single malt I tried. Looks like original price was $90. Too bad I don't have an extra; I'd definitely sell it. Nothing special to me; just had a little. My wife and son agree. Just our opinions, of course.

*Glenfiddich, Snow Phoenix, 47.6%, $90
*
Second of this pair of limited editions from Glenfiddich. This was named after a number of the distillery's warehouse roofs collapsed under the weight of snow in 2010. This was a bottling of a selection of casks - ex-sherry, ex-bourbon, refill - from one of those damaged warehouses. It is gentle and sweet - cooked pear, fruit crumble topped with rolled oats, golden syrup, and on the palate hints of raisin. A lemon finish adds a freshness to a dangerously drinkable dram. -Dave Broom
Advanced _Malt Advocate _magazine rating: 83


----------



## drkeng

just treated myself to a Macallan Rare Cask. A few friends I've shared it with agree that it's fantastic.


----------



## drkeng

for rye, I highly recommend High West Rendezvous


----------



## Gunnar_917

drkeng said:


> just tasted all my Taliskers the other day
> found them all pretty similar except the Storm had a little more intense flavor
> 
> so, I'd go for the 10 yr old


Interesting you say that, the 10 is awesome bang for buck. I'm not the biggest fan of the storm - whilst I don't think an age statement is indicative of quality I think the Sotrm is a bit too young


----------



## Gunnar_917

drkeng said:


> can't believe Snow Phoenix is that much. I bought a bottle on release, because Glenfiddich was the first single malt I tried. Looks like original price was $90. Too bad I don't have an extra; I'd definitely sell it. Nothing special to me; just had a little. My wife and son agree. Just our opinions, of course.


Interesting you say that about Snow Phoenix. When I first heard about it I thought it was nothing more than marketing spiel to get rid of potentially damaged barrels, wasn't interested in buying it - I'd try it but wouldn't take a punt on the bottle without trying it


----------



## Seppia

Lots of great suggestions here. 
When I was in Europe I drank mostly single malt (I too have a preference for islay, ardbeg in particular), now that I'm in the U.S. I do lots of bourbon too. 
Some random great stuff in the reasonable range:
- Lagavulin (the classiest of all diageo singles in my opinion, and a whisky that is so well rounded). Surprised no one has mentioned it yet. 
- ardbeg 10
- Talisker 10
- Caol Ila
Not a fan of diageo's distillers edition honestly, they taste manufactured to me. 

Among the bourbons 
- wild turkey rare breed (best value for money of all those I've tasted)
- big fan of the regular Buffalo Trace edition, lots of rye in the mash but I love that
- blantons single barrel

Notables from around the world:
- Nikka white (a peaty blended malt, awesomely light and crisp)
- the Belgian Owl: found this one in a tasting at the Bruxelles airport (it's a Belgian whisky), amazing amazing amazing. Young, aged in bourbon casks, seems like a young Aberlour but better


----------



## Sam K

Bunnahabhain 12 years old. Beleve it won the award for best single malt 12 years or younger in 2014; regardless it has managed to replace Lagavulin 16 as my standard single malt.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

barneco said:


> Everything on your list seems to be of the highland ilk. If you're interested in branching out a bit, I'd recommend a venture into Islay malts. As a rule, you'll find these on the smokey/peaty side of the spectrum. I like a wide variety, but I'm partial to Islay whiskeys. Some recommendations:
> 
> Laphroaig - this is my No 1 choice, period. The basic 10 year is a fantastic everyday Islay. Can be quite an acquired taste, but once you latch onto it, nothing else that I've tried comes close. The basic 10 year is highly available and very affordable. If you can find the 10 year cask strength, it's a little bit more $$ but its even better. Everything the 10year is but kicked up a few notches. Fantastic stuff.
> 
> Ardbeg - another classic Islay - it's like a bonfire in your mouth. I like the basic 12 year, but not quite as much as laproaig. It's got a bit of a citrus thing going on behind the smoke, and I find it can be a bit distracting sometimes. The Uigeadail version is the 12 finished in sherry casks and really smooths it out. Uigeadail is my #2 just behind Laphroaig 10.
> 
> Lagavullin - This is another fantastic malt, but imho the brand has gotten a little big for its britches. I've had the 12 and 16 year varieties of this and while they are excellent malts, they don't give me anything that I don't get from laphroaig or ardbeg, and since these are priced a hefty %%25 or more higher(at least in my geography...AL, US), this isn't a staple for me. Most definitely worth trying, however.
> 
> Branching out from the Islays, I'd also recommend Talisker 10year. Decently priced, and somewhere in between a highland and and islay. Bit of a bite on the delivery and a nice, mildy-smokey finish. By itself it's decent, but the caramel coloring is perceptible, IMHO. However, this scotch is FANTASTIC with dessert...something sweet on the palate does something special this one that I can't really describe.
> 
> Also, as for highlands, you've probably already tried it, but give Glenmorangie a shot. For the money(and even money aside), it's one of my top 5 highland malts. Clean vanilla, honey, and citrus with none of the nastiness that comes with the caramel coloring that even the high $$ distillers are adding these days. This is my go-to, everyday scotch...I always have a bottle of this and it goes with any occasion(although it doesn't hold up to sweets...but try it with something spicy and hold onto your seat!) Beats the pants off of most of the "glens" hands down. There's a reason it's the most popular single malt in Scotland.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


Agreed about Laphroaig 10. It's a standard go to for peatheads like myself. After venturing to the Islay stuff, nothing else seems interesting. I currently have a bottle of Bruichladdich Octomore (peatiest scotch ever distilled), Ardbeg 10, Laproaig 10, and some Dewars stuff for non-peat heads.


----------



## Okapi001

Speaking of Laphroaig, I recommend Quarter Cask (with a dash of water). Much better than traditional 10y, IMHO,
.


----------



## version4.666

How are you liking the Amrut? It's pretty hard to source one at the local stores here in India. Only a few in different cities have them.

Any recommendation for Glenrothes?


----------



## Gunnar_917

version4.666 said:


> How are you liking the Amrut? It's pretty hard to source one at the local stores here in India. Only a few in different cities have them.
> 
> Any recommendation for Glenrothes?


I'll second that - I searched high and low for that and couldn't find it anywhere. It's nice, nothing like normal Indian whiskies!

problem is you know his brand conscious Indians who could afford that are - they see that but will take the Johnnie Walker over that for 'status'


----------



## WFH

First time in the luxury forum, because I can't really afford luxury, and here's a thread I like  
We share a small collection of whiskies with my dad, it helps spreading the costs and we get to enjoy each other's discoveries! 

My faves : 
- Bruichladdich Edition 01 and Laddie 10 : Both are quite different but share similar characteristics, being of the most straightforward offerings by the distillery, far from the gimmicky peat storm of the Port Charlottes. Incredibly complex and accessible despite a lot of peatiness and iode. I think these whiskies evaporate, because I need to buy a new bottle much more often than every other one 
- Caol Ila Distiller's Edition : A lot of peat and smoke with a full Islay character. Less aggressive than a Lagavullin 16 but still very powerful.
- Talisker Distiller's Edition : I found a hint of red berries and a much rounder character than its islander cousins. Incredible and very different from the Islays (more so than Talisker's regular offerings), there may be a hint of Highland character as well.
- Jura Elixir : I like it but it's not my favourite of them all. I have to try more of the Juras, especially the Prophecy that everyone's raving about.
- Green Spot : A simple, round, sweet and mellow Irish Whiskey, perfect for a relaxing evening.
- Redbreast 12 : A lot of the Irish character of the Green Spot, but with all flavours turned up to 11.
- Lagavullin 16 : So smoky... Sometimes I love it, sometimes it feels like licking the inside of a chimney. Depends on the day I guess...


----------



## vince.cb

I'm currently drinking glenfiddich cask collection. It is pretty good, has a very strong distinct taste. The single malt truly hits the pallet hard, especially with an ice cube.

Anyone ever tried this one?


----------



## Gunnar_917

WFH said:


> - Lagavullin 16 : So smoky... Sometimes I love it, sometimes it feels like licking the inside of a chimney. Depends on the day I guess...


Im glad someone else has the opinion of Lagavullin - I also go through this love hate thing with it


----------



## ChuckW

My "go to" whisky. Very rich, very strong.


----------



## Gunnar_917

^^^^ bang for buck one of the best whiskies you can get - if you like that you need to try Glendronach


----------



## tartanbmw

version4.666 said:


> Any recommendation for Glenrothes?


Yes! Its very nice.

Also a recent find which I loved was a Balblair 1999 (they bottle on year rather than age)

Currently drink a Glenlivet Founders Reserve which is also quite drinkable.


----------



## Kansha

Benromach. Some peat but not as much as the peat monster Islays. Sherry cask for a little sweetness. Made old skool by 3 fellws in small batches.

Award Winning Single Malt Scotch Whisky from Benromach

I used to love Islays but after a while the peat is just too much, imho.
Ardbeg 17yr which I cant get in my area at least any more.


----------



## aston.db4

I would recommend the Japanese whiskies, but apparently they're as rare as hen's teeth right now. All the duty-free shops in Japan are sold out of Yamazaki, Hibiki and Nikka. With prices so crazy right now, the usual stuff like Macallan and Lagavulin look like bargains.


----------



## cheoah

Staying with a Japanese friend right now with all that stuff at home and in his multiple restaurants and bars. I hadn't tried. It is very good. He mentioned the price increases, people like it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

aston.db4 said:


> I would recommend the Japanese whiskies, but apparently they're as rare as hen's teeth right now. All the duty-free shops in Japan are sold out of Yamazaki, Hibiki and Nikka. With prices so crazy right now, the usual stuff like Macallan and Lagavulin look like bargains.


Really??? They're freely available in Australia.

If you want decent stuff, don't buy suty free, leave some room in your check-in and pack it well. You can bring back much better, rare stuff doing it this way


----------



## jpohn

Glenfarclas 15, if it hasn't been recommended already. It's an excellent sherried scotch. Not terribly pricey either, unlike Macallan 18.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Macallan is rather over priced for some unknown reason


----------



## drawman623

Resco "Hooper" and Ballentine's 21, the best way to drink to our legs


----------



## Veselin Petkov

Gunnar_917 said:


> And Glemdronach fans? If not you're missing out


Glendronach offers some really fine malts. I have a bottle of 12 YO and it's great if you're into sherried malts. Part of what makes it great, is that the average age of the liquid is closer to 15 YO, but because of regulations they have to put "12" on the label. It's a temporary situation, so grab a bottle whenever you have the chance.

Aside from that, my favorite peated malt (below 50 EUR) is the Laphroaig. There's a distinctive metalic taste that's unlike anything else and that sets it appart from Lagavulin and Ardbeg (the other peated malts I've had bottles of).

Favorite non-peated (below 50 EUR): Glenmorangie Original: a very honest and affordable daily go-to malt.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Veselin Petkov said:


> Glendronach offers some really fine malts. I have a bottle of 12 YO and it's great if you're into sherried malts. Part of what makes it great, is that the average age of the liquid is closer to 15 YO, but because of regulations they have to put "12" on the label. It's a temporary situation, so grab a bottle whenever you have the chance.
> 
> Aside from that, my favorite peated malt (below 50 EUR) is the Laphroaig. There's a distinctive metalic taste that's unlike anything else and that sets it appart from Lagavulin and Ardbeg (the other peated malts I've had bottles of).
> 
> Favorite non-peated (below 50 EUR): Glenmorangie Original: a very honest and affordable daily go-to malt.


Get the 15 if you can, it's amazing. Not too much more than the 12 and is a huge leap. 
But you're right, I was told to grab Glendronachs when you can becuase the quality is likely to change in the next couple of years


----------



## Veselin Petkov

Will do. I've had my eye on the 15 for quite some time now, but there's always that other scotch you've been meaning to try for so long... 
And it's summer (gin tonic time for me, apologies for the blasphemy  ).


----------



## Gunnar_917

Veselin Petkov said:


> Will do. I've had my eye on the 15 for quite some time now, but there's always that other scotch you've been meaning to try for so long...
> And it's summer (gin tonic time for me, apologies for the blasphemy  ).


Hey G&T is an amazing drink! You have a favourite Gin?

the 21YO parliament is one of my favourite whiskies - ever. glendronach's single cask stuff are, usually, to die for except that they are quite expensive.

If you like Glendronach have a try of Kavalan's sherry offerings they are equally impressive. The Solist sherry cask is just plain wow!


----------



## SearChart

Gunnar_917 said:


> Macallan is rather over priced for some unknown reason


Expensive but worth it if you like it, they can charge whatever they want as long as people buy their scotch, but there are enough 'affordable' single malts around that will suit your taste.


----------



## yongsoo1982

Yamazaki and Whistlepig here


----------



## Gunnar_917

SearChart said:


> Expensive but worth it if you like it, they can charge whatever they want as long as people buy their scotch, but there are enough 'affordable' single malts around that will suit your taste.


But that's the thing - I have never been wowed by Macallan, at any price. The nicest one I've tried was a 1824 Reflexion and was underwhelmed. It's finishing was great, the colour was great just a shame the taste wasn't there.

Even if you factored out price, I'd take a single cask Glendronach over it.

I have a similar opinion on Dalmore; which sucks becuase I have an unopened bottle of king Alexender III that I took a punt on. I hope it's not as disappointing as the other Dalmores I've tasted.


----------



## Veselin Petkov

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hey G&T is an amazing drink! You have a favourite Gin?
> 
> ...


Don't have any gin brand preferences. Since I'm mixing it with tonic I tend to buy whatever I see first (mostly Gordon's, Beefeater, Bombay Sapphire). And I mostly drink it at bars, so very often it's whatever's available.
It's bad enough I spend hours selecting scotch bottles for home...


----------



## dmb359

just had to subscribe to this thread. I'm a scotch guy, and enjoy a neat glass of scotch a lot of evenings. I'm no connoisseur though, so I like all the recommendations and feedback in here. I'm generally not a fan of Islay's or really peaty ones, but there's a wide variety I've tried and liked, and not one particular brand or style that I always go with.

The one I buy the most is Glenlivet 12, simply because I like it and Costco has it for like $27, lol.

I tried Lagavullin 16 not too long ago at a restaurant and liked it, so I may need to pick that up to give it a shot.


----------



## tartanbmw

Veselin Petkov said:


> Don't have any gin brand preferences. Since I'm mixing it with tonic I tend to buy whatever I see first (mostly Gordon's, Beefeater, Bombay Sapphire). And I mostly drink it at bars, so very often it's whatever's available.
> It's bad enough I spend hours selecting scotch bottles for home...


Bombay Sapphire is my go-to gin but Blackwoods is also very nice.

Trying a Talisker Storm at the moment but not sure if I'll repeat. Keep toying with getting another bottle of the 1999 Balblair which was very smooth and drinkable. Bought a Dalmore Alexander III when I visited the distillery a few months ago but I'm keeping that for a special occasion.


----------



## Veselin Petkov

I'm a bit on the fence with Dalmore. I tried 12YO and 15YO samples at a scotch fest a while ago and I remember both not being particularly interesting or memorable. On the other hand I had already tasted a few other malts and maybe my senses were a bit muted. 
I'm worried it could be a case of aggressive marketing trying to hide below-par quality. Close to the price of a King Alexander you have hundreds of high quality malt options...


----------



## Tonysco

To anyone struggling to pick an "everyday whisky" i can thoroughly recommend Teachers;









Just finished off the last of my bottle there, very good taste for a blend.

Tonyuk


----------



## dr_bldmny

Veselin Petkov said:


> I'm a bit on the fence with Dalmore. I tried 12YO and 15YO samples at a scotch fest a while ago and I remember both not being particularly interesting or memorable. On the other hand I had already tasted a few other malts and maybe my senses were a bit muted.
> I'm worried it could be a case of aggressive marketing trying to hide below-par quality. Close to the price of a King Alexander you have hundreds of high quality malt options...


I'm a fan of the Cigar Malt, personally. Though 90% of my whisky consumption is Islay malts (Ardbeg being my favourite)


----------



## TheLuxuryChamber

My favorite is Macallan 18, I also have the 25 which is very good but not worth the price difference.


----------



## TheChairman

Tonysco said:


> To anyone struggling to pick an "everyday whisky" i can thoroughly recommend Teachers;
> 
> View attachment 4828321
> 
> 
> Just finished off the last of my bottle there, very good taste for a blend.
> 
> Tonyuk


Had teachers whilst overseas (Singapore's 7-11s don't carry many brands) Can affirm its quite smooth for its low price as a blend.

On the way back to Melbourne though, overnight flight with crying babies in the v.next row. Orders a rum and coke to pass the time and ease up, receives BUNDABERG instead of Bacardi as advertised on pamphlet. Sometimes it really takes a all-night howl fest supplemented by consumption of fermented molasses water to really humble a man, you know? makes him appreciate what he's got...

Oh yes where was I? That's right, Teachers is pretty good. I recommend you keep a bottle in the pantry for casual guests and young folk when you're tight on monies.

Chairman Mayo (or Meow, whatever it is, the world sure don't need another Mao...)


----------



## Veselin Petkov

When it comes to affordable blends Ballantine's is my go-to drink. A bit rough on the edges, but has some smokiness to it and some level of complexity which you don't get a lot in entry-level blends. Cheers!


----------



## SearChart

Only blend I drink is Chivas 18.


----------



## Encom

One that has not been mentioned yet and is very tasty is Mortlach. I really enjoy that if i am not in a peaty mood.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Encom said:


> One that has not been mentioned yet and is very tasty is Mortlach. I really enjoy that if i am not in a peaty mood.


Best first post ever!!!

and yes Mortlach is one amazing dram


----------



## masyv6

Not a scotch guy by any means, but I can recommend Glenmorangie 18, Maccallan 18, and Glenfiddich 12. All different, but all pretty good drink.


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

SearChart said:


> Only blend I drink is Chivas 18.


Same here


----------



## dr_bldmny

I picked up a bottle of Bowmore 12 today, I've drank and enjoyed the 15 "Darkest" so we will see how this one stacks up against it


----------



## dr_bldmny

NapoleonBonaparte said:


> Same here


I've never tried the Chivas 18, because Chivas 12 is so mediocre that I never got tempted. Besides, blended scotch is the kind of thing I only drink at, say, a wedding or something where it's the only option (to my dismay)


----------



## Veselin Petkov

My problem with the Chivas 18 has always been the price. While it's a perfectly decent blend, its price is deep in single malt territory where I live because of heavy advertising and you simply don't get the same level of complexity...


----------



## dr_bldmny

Had an "affordable single-malt tasting night" with some friends this week. We had:
Bowmore 12
Laphroaig Quarter Cask
Glenfiddich Cask of Dreams
The Macallan Gold
Ardbeg 10

Laphroaig was surprisingly good for ~$40


----------



## Honeyrose

Then neither of you have had the pleasure of tasting the one of the best blends ever: Mitchell's. Alas. I don't think it is made anymore. Memorable. Even though it has been years since I have tasted it.


NapoleonBonaparte said:


> Same here


----------



## Honeyrose

Bowmore 30 Sea Dragon in its cool black bottle if you can find it. Yum yum


----------



## AlphaM911

My favorite so far is Yamazaki 12 and Oban 14. My girl loves Oban.


----------



## Gunnar_917

AlphaM911 said:


> My favorite so far is Yamazaki 12 and Oban 14. My girl loves Oban.


Oban is great and punches well above it's weight


----------



## aeolianmode

Glenmorangie is pretty good and affordable. Costco sells blue label for quite a discount, so I got a bottle to share with my father in law and yes, it was really, really good.


----------



## Agent Sands

aeolianmode said:


> Glenmorangie is pretty good and affordable. Costco sells blue label for quite a discount, so I got a bottle to share with my father in law and yes, it was really, really good.


I love the Quinta Ruban.


----------



## atothej81

I love Connemara which is actually a peated Irish whiskey. Give it a try! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## CLP

I thought I'd put my foray into scotches here, just cause.

Was given a bottle of 'Fiddich 12 and quite liked it. Started researching and asking about others. 

First bought bottle was Aberfeldy 12, and really liked it. Next was Aberlour 12, found I liked the 'Feldy a bit more.

Got Glenlivet 12 and Macallan Gold for my birthday. The Glen is a little boozy compared to the 'Feldy, and the Macallan is smooth and tasty as hell considering it is their "budget" bottle.

Now comes the part that will piss people off, LOL...

Got a Lagavulin based on the reviews, and the fact it has the highest rating from the most votes on the local LS site.

I wasnt prepared for the taste of the peat smoke for the first glass, the nose didn't bother me, and the finish and linger were interesting, it's the sip and swallow that were less than tolerable, and made me think it was an expensive lesson to learn that I may not aquire a taste for peat.

Now, I know this is blasphemy, but in order to bring the medicinal taste in check, I've been mixing it 50/50 with the 'Livet, and find it better or at least more tolerable. As I get more accustomed to it I'm sure I'll go back to the Lag straight to finish off the bottle, it's just the initial shock of the peat was not something I was prepared for and will have to ease in to be acquired.

As for the next conquests, I will definitely be trying the Balvenie DW 12, Mortlach, 'Morangie Lasanta or Quinta, Dalmore 12, and Tamdhu. Those should last me a couple months before moving onto others. May try some other peats like Ardbeg and Talisker if I find a taste for it by the end of the Lagavulin, as well as trying the Japanese Suntory's which were also recommended by the LS manager.

I'll also add, and will likely be seen as blasphemy as well, but I've really been enjoying my drams with a bite of Purdys salted & chocolate covered caramels. Sooooo gooooooood!!!!!!!!


----------



## bhudrei

I would suggest to put the lagavulin 16 on a shelf for now than to mix it with a glen livet, hopefully in a year you'll go back and you'll find love for that very nice complexity instead of wasting it.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Agent Sands said:


> I love the Quinta Ruban.


Try Balvenie 21YO Portwood

Better yet is get some Glendronnach - they are Sherry monsters!


----------



## Gunnar_917

bhudrei said:


> I would suggest to put the lagavulin 16 on a shelf for now than to mix it with a glen livet, hopefully in a year you'll go back and you'll find love for that very nice complexity instead of wasting it.


X2

When i first tried Laphroaig I hated it. After trying a bunch of different whiskies I loved pleated stuff becuase it's so different.


----------



## Gunnar_917

C Perry said:


> As for the next conquests, I will definitely be trying the Balvenie DW 12, Mortlach, 'Morangie Lasanta or Quinta, Dalmore 12, and Tamdhu. Those should last me a couple months before moving onto others. May try some other peats like Ardbeg and Talisker if I find a taste for it by the end of the Lagavulin, as well as trying the Japanese Suntory's which were also recommended by the LS manager.


From someone who has owned and tasted more whisky than I can go through the best bit of advice I can give you is go after single cask or cask strength stuff of what you're after.

Ive gone down the above route (there's currently between 60-70 bottles). I first tried cask strength and single cask stuff just under 10 years ago and thought it was expensive. Sadly now this is where my collection is at.

The ideal is cask strength aged 15-25 years. For my taste buds it's the best combo of price and taste.

Also buy age statement whiskies. Yes it's true that if you're starting out age doesn't make a difference but as your pallet develops you'll know when a whisky is too alcoholy or too young. With the massive spike in demand for whisky over the past 10 years aged whiskies are getting harder to find (and will be even harder moving forward).

I bought my Nikka Yoichi whiskies from Japan no less than 5 years ago, I have a 10YO and a 15YO, I paid about AUD$40-70 for these. Look at what they are worth now!


----------



## Agent Sands

Gunnar_917 said:


> Try Balvenie 21YO Portwood
> 
> Better yet is get some Glendronnach - they are Sherry monsters!


I've tried the Balvenie. It's spectacular, though a bit pricey for an everyday whiskey.

I've not had Glendronnach.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Agent Sands said:


> I've tried the Balvenie. It's spectacular, though a bit pricey for an everyday whiskey.
> 
> I've not had Glendronnach.


I loved the Portwood until I tried Glendronnach. The 15YO (if you can find it) is an amazing bang for buck drop, the 21YO is better.

The single cask offerings though are to die for


----------



## CLP

You'll have to educate me on what single cask is. I'm of the understanding that cask strength has higher APV- 50-65%, which I'm not sure I'd prefer over 40% as I find that boozy enough.

I will take heed of the advice given. I'm guessing if I want to ease into peat so I can enjoy the Lag on its own someday, then Bowmore, Highland Park and Oban would be good transitionals?


----------



## incontrol

Jura Superstition is a lightly peated Scotch. It is very tasty in my opinion and is a great entree into peated whiskey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

C Perry said:


> You'll have to educate me on what single cask is. I'm of the understanding that cask strength has higher APV- 50-65%, which I'm not sure I'd prefer over 40% as I find that boozy enough.
> 
> I will take heed of the advice given. I'm guessing if I want to ease into peat so I can enjoy the Lag on its own someday, then Bowmore, Highland Park and Oban would be good transitionals?


Single cask is essentially the whisky poured from the one cask. Whiskies, be they age or no age statement, are a blend of different casks. Eg a Glenlivet 15YO is a mix of Glenlivet whiskies from casks that are at minimum 15YO.

Single Cask is taken straight from the one cask. He idea behind it is the flavour profile will be more unique to the cask. In some cases it will be more concentrated flavours too as they typically choose the best casks for the vintage. So a 12YO non chill filtered will/should come from the best 12YO casks of the distiller.

As for the boozy taste, this is where water and age come into play. If you find it too boozy put a drop or two of mineral water, it will open up the oils in there. Similar with age, as you go up in age the boozy taste will disappear. Ie a 50%APV 12YO will taste more boozy than a 50% 24YO.

Yeah come back to it. Try a bunch of whiskies that you enjoy and then come back to peat. You will either still hate it (as many people do because they just don't like peat) or will really like it because it is different


----------



## Cycletroll

Balvenie 12y Double Wood. Beautiful rich, warm and nuanced flavor from the sherry and oak casks. IMO one of the best Singlemalts available for the money ~$50


----------



## Agent Sands

Cycletroll said:


> Balvenie 12y Double Wood. Beautiful rich, warm and nuanced flavor from the sherry and oak casks. IMO one of the best Singlemalts available for the money ~$50


Yeah, that's a winner. Great whiskey for a great price.


----------



## CLP

_"Single cask is essentially the whisky poured from the one cask. Whiskies, be they age or no age statement, are a blend of different casks."_

I see, so even single malts can be 'blended', just not the same as actual blended whiskies.

That's not confusing at all. LOL


----------



## Gunnar_917

C Perry said:


> _"Single cask is essentially the whisky poured from the one cask. Whiskies, be they age or no age statement, are a blend of different casks."_
> 
> I see, so even single malts can be 'blended', just not the same as actual blended whiskies.
> 
> That's not confusing at all. LOL


Yep. Single Malt just means it's a whisky from the one distillery.

If you want to get even more pedantic about it, single cask just refers to the cask it is poured from. Within that cask I could have different variations of the same whisky in there. e.g. A 25YO PX 'single cask' could be a mix of 2-3 whiskies all aged for 25 years but may have spent the last few years together in the one PX cask before bottling. Prior to that they could have spent their life in different PX casks. I haven't gotten into that detail ... well. It yet anyway.

There's no hard and fast rule on the above either.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Anyway these three are some of my favourites that I currently have (photo taken some months ago):


----------



## jwbra

Try get your hands on a bottle of sullavins cove... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

I had some tonight. Mellow, and very nice.


----------



## zeste

Japanese Hibiki 12 or better yet, the 17 if you can find them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands

zeste said:


> Japanese Hibiki 12 or better yet, the 17 if you can find them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes. The Japanese make the best whiskey these days.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Latest additions:









The Glendronach is a great drop although I think the 15YO is better bang for your buck (depending on what you're feeling like it's a better whisky). I got the 18YO because it was cheap; the 15YO is very difficult to find at a reasonable price

The Glen Keith I haven't had but had pretty high hopes for it based on the earlier bottle of it I posted.


----------



## cabfrank

I'm not so sure about that, but darn good anyway.


Agent Sands said:


> Yes. The Japanese make the best whiskey these days.


----------



## Cycletroll

We've pretty well stuck to dearer Singlemalts on this thread. Any love for the cheaper swills?
My bulk buy choice is Costco's blended 12y. It's really fairly balanced if a bit weak in overall complexity but at $20/handle it's eminently drinkable!


----------



## Agent Sands

cabfrank said:


> I'm not so sure about that, but darn good anyway.


I haven't had anything better than Yamazaki 18.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Cycletroll said:


> We've pretty well stuck to dearer Singlemalts on this thread. Any love for the cheaper swills?
> My bulk buy choice is Costco's blended 12y. It's really fairly balanced if a bit weak in overall complexity but at $20/handle it's eminently drinkable!


I revisited Johnny Walker Red Label a few weeks ago. It was my grandfathers funeral and he loved Red label no matter what I gave him.

We had a couple of shots of it in his honour and I must admit it was much nicer than I ever remember it being! I was quite happy. Ballie Nicoll Jarvis is a good drop for a cheap whisky as well!


----------



## Cycletroll

I must admit a penchant for Lagavulin 16 but can't really afford to drink it in the volume my wee Scottish liver requires  I have several bottles of tasty stuff that I sip from time to time but tend to swirl around Glenlivet priced drams for the most part (and the aforementioned Costco 12y blended). 

One can easily drink ones way into the price of a damn fine watch if one is not careful!


----------



## cabfrank

One can easily drink ones way into the price of a damn fine watch if one is not careful![/QUOTE]

Been there, done that.


----------



## haroldship

+1 for Ardbeg. Also try the inexpensive Jura if you can get it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

Smokey


----------



## MOV

Yamazaki 12 & 18 & single cask.


----------



## Patent Guy

Gunnar_917 said:


> I revisited Johnny Walker Red Label a few weeks ago. It was my grandfathers funeral and he loved Red label no matter what I gave him.
> 
> We had a couple of shots of it in his honour and I must admit it was much nicer than I ever remember it being! I was quite happy. Ballie Nicoll Jarvis is a good drop for a cheap whisky as well!


Johnnie Walker Green label is delicious. It is a vatted blend of four malts, meaning only malt whiskies in the blend. Not as cheap as JWRL, but much tastier, IMO.


----------



## zeste

Agree. Love the Johnnie Green too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

My latest addition:


----------



## bjdriscoll

I agree with what's been said about The Balvenie Doublewood. It's fantastic and I always keep a bottle around. Sticking with The Balvenie, give the 12 year single barrel a try. More expensive but each bottle is unique. Also try their 15 year single barrel aged in sherry cask. It's a different profile and the sherry cask definitely softens it up.

I also agree about Laphroig. The 10 year is phenomenal. Opening a bottle is like lighting a campfire.


----------



## TemplarLoyalty

inhaus said:


> Well I have been drinking scotch for awhile now and normally drink stuff between $60-100/bottle. I have had everything the local places carry, every variation of glenmorangie, glenfiddich, macallan, oban, dalmore, highland park, aberlour, glenrothes, etc... all the well known things and a lot of special order stuff as well. My go to has been The Balvenie doublewood 12 year for an idea of what i like, it's about $65 locally. I'm looking for something maybe lesser known or just not standard to see around, not looking for that special occasion expensive $500 bottle but just something to add to the rotation of regular drink that would bring something fresh to the table. I would appreciate any suggestions!


I'm currently drinking Invergordon 50 bottle #175. It's incredible but you aren't going to find it at your price point and definitely not on the North American continent. Single malt, single grain.

I feel you on the Highland scotch though. Islay is unpleasant on my palate.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

^^^ a single malt whisky is different to a single grain whisky. 

Single malts are made from malted barley whereas single grain whiskies are made from a single grain that isn't malted barley. Although the it is very rare to find a 'single grain' grain whisky as grain whiskies are almost exclusively used in blended whisky.


----------



## TemplarLoyalty

Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^^ a single malt whisky is different to a single grain whisky.
> 
> Single malts are made from malted barley whereas single grain whiskies are made from a single grain that isn't malted barley. Although the it is very rare to find a 'single grain' grain whisky as grain whiskies are almost exclusively used in blended whisky.


Ok. It's still incredible.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll

Glenmorangie La Santa is in much the same vein as Balvenie 12yr. Although Balvenie is ~$50 around where I am and the Glanmorangie is $68. Although I do prefer the Glenmorangie-the Sherry cask finish is a little more noticeable and the overall flavour is more balanced. But both will do in a pinch


----------



## zeste

TemplarLoyalty said:


> Ok. It's still incredible.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Some grain Whiskies are even better than malts... envy you! . I would buy it if at a good price point!

This is actually quite good - Suntory Chits









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## orfew

Here is my current favourite. I just visited the distillery several days ago on a trip to Scotland. I brought 2 bottles home. It is a little bit outside of your price range at about 115.00 USD a bottle, but it is worth every penny.


----------



## Argali

Have you tried Balcones Single Malt out of Waco, TX? About $70 a bottle and quite nice Highland style scotch.


----------



## cabfrank

It sounds like something I never would have expected, and interesting. It's not cheap though.


----------



## Gunnar_917

My latest acquisitions, the Dalmore 18YO is to replace one I finished earlier - I was very pleasantly surprised by this. Packs a punch for something that isn't cask strength.


----------



## Gunnar_917

This one I am really looking forward to opening. I've never had any of the Scotch Malt Whisky Society's bottlings so am really curious to try it:


----------



## mrhy56

Balvenie 14 year old caribbean cask is my favorite


----------



## Scribeliever

Highly recommend this and Chichibu. Also Oban.


----------



## JMann2380

My go to is 12 yr Macallan.


----------



## X-Factor

View attachment 12618427
Come over to my home bar and give these a try.  Prefer Scottish single malts but obviously a few non-scotch singles and blends there too. Nothing TOO rare in here, aside from an unopened 1950s Canadian Club that was a gift. Glassware are the two iterations of the Norlan glass. The new matte black is the Vaild that was just released. Scotch is my thing. This is most of what I have. I pulled out the Westland Distillery (Seattle) single barrel and the Glenfiddich 12yr (because its rail quality crap) and the Glenlivet tasting kit because extraneous. This is just my whisk(e)y shelf....


----------



## mgc

Laphroaig 10 yr


----------



## phillip.grasso

Almost finished now. ;-) too nice.


----------



## Harpo

Japanese sms used to be a good value. No more. It can be overpriced and quite a bit of it does not even come from Japan as the laws there are pretty lax.

I would recommend the Springbank 10 Cask Strength. Really excellent and original, not super oaky like so many mid-to-upper priced malts out there. 

Cheers!


----------



## anvilart43

Lagavulin 16 - is a great choice, I save it for more special occasions
Laphroaig 10 - is good for heavy peat/smoke 
Laphroaig 15 - is amazing and possibly my new favorite Islay, it is the same as 10 but smoother and fuller with less bite.
Caol Ila - one of the "go to's"
Ardbeg - like Laphroaig 10 
Bowmore 12 - This one is my go to daily dram of choice. All of Bowmores offerings are quite good. Smooth, good flavor, light peat, smokey, just plain good!


----------



## Harpo

Best Blend of the last few years: Buchanan 18 years old. Check out the review for it on whiskyfun.com
You heard it here first


----------



## bobernet

Maccallan 15 for budget, 18 for splurge.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

My go-to is Highland Park 12. I've had many other single malts, and I've had the 15 and 18 in HP's range, which are terrific. But for price compared to flavor of that great single malt all-arounder, I keep multiple bottles of HP12 on hand.


----------



## Tonhao

Another vote for Highland Park 12 - there is no other like it. Very interesting in-between Scotch that's neither Speyside nor Islay. 
Old Pulteney is also in an odd place and has this unique saltiness to it, having been made and aged near the docks.


----------



## Mr AT

Have you checked out the Whisky Advocate's ratings? You should be able to find something to love.

Ratings & Reviews - Whisky Advocate


----------



## Spyderco1993

All of the above


----------



## c5pilot11

Anyone tried Brene whiskey? It’s modeled after a French method I believe.


----------



## Gunnar_917

c5pilot11 said:


> Anyone tried Brene whiskey? It's modeled after a French method I believe.


It's a whisky that's produced in France but the founder is an American girl

i tried it but wasn't the biggest of fans


----------



## Gunnar_917

c5pilot11 said:


> Anyone tried Brene whiskey? It's modeled after a French method I believe.


It's a whisky that's produced in France but the founder is an American girl

i tried it but wasn't the biggest of fans


----------



## Lawes

Highland Park 12. I hate to be unoriginal but it is amazing. Dark origins is incredible. If you are ever in the Orkneys the distillery is awesome. No modern mass production. Heaven.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Some incoming, I highly HIGHLY recommend all of these


----------



## Cmaster03

Having tried many, my overall favorite these days is Springbank 15. Can't get it in my state, but a buddy in a neighboring state keeps me supplied. Not too peaty, not too sweet. JUST right.


----------



## gouverneur

Elijah Craig Barrel Proof for bourbon, anything from Laphroaig for scotch.


----------



## Cmaster03

gouverneur said:


> Elijah Craig Barrel Proof for bourbon, anything from Laphroaig for scotch.


If you like Laphroaig and haven't tried it, you might like Port Charlotte as well. Another good Islay peat bomb.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Cmaster03 said:


> If you like Laphroaig and haven't tried it, you might like Port Charlotte as well. Another good Islay peat bomb.


Ditto with Ledaig


----------



## ganagati

...I was thinking about how to reply, but I'm just a fan of the drink, and can enjoy just about any of them. Springbank to Lagavulin to Octomore to Scappa to Highland Park to Ben Nevis to Auchentashan....it's all good. That said, I will almost always have a bottle of Lagavulin 16 at the ready.


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

A friend turned me on to a relatively lower-priced alternative that I found I *really* liked. Monkey Shoulder. $37 for 750ml.


----------



## SHAH1369

inhaus said:


> Well I have been drinking scotch for awhile now and normally drink stuff between $60-100/bottle. I have had everything the local places carry, every variation of glenmorangie, glenfiddich, macallan, oban, dalmore, highland park, aberlour, glenrothes, etc... all the well known things and a lot of special order stuff as well. My go to has been The Balvenie doublewood 12 year for an idea of what i like, it's about $65 locally. I'm looking for something maybe lesser known or just not standard to see around, not looking for that special occasion expensive $500 bottle but just something to add to the rotation of regular drink that would bring something fresh to the table. I would appreciate any suggestions!


I've always been a fan of Macallan. Anything from them tends to be good, but I always thought the Select Oak was a steal of a deal! You can only get it at duty free locations (weird) and they're being discontinued (I think they realized the price to quality ratio didn't make sense business wise). But if you get your hands on it, its excellent. Not the most incredible whiskey ever, but just an incredible deal for the quality IMHO.


----------



## dkauf

While technically not Scotch, one of my favorite non-bourbon drinks of late has been the various Kavalan Solist whiskies from Taiwan. I have the ex-Bourbon cash, Sherry, and Vinho Barrique, the latter of which is one of the best bottles of brown juice in my entire collection. Highly recommend this brand


----------



## dkauf

Has anyone had the Macallan Classic Cut? I recently received a bottle but haven't cracked it open yet (have too many open already). Just curious what the feedback has been for those that have tried it


----------



## zeste

dkauf said:


> While technically not Scotch, one of my favorite non-bourbon drinks of late has been the various Kavalan Solist whiskies from Taiwan. I have the ex-Bourbon cash, Sherry, and Vinho Barrique, the latter of which is one of the best bottles of brown juice in my entire collection. Highly recommend this brand


Personally, I only really like the Kavalan Vinho Barrique. Lovely stuff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

I rate Kavalan Solist Sherry u til I found Glendronach


----------



## RedsoxDon1

Bunnahabhain 18 years or JW Blue. I actually really like the Balvenie Doublewood.


----------



## knowwears

Dalmore Cigar Malt...you're welcome...


----------



## sauuce

knowwears said:


> Dalmore Cigar Malt...you're welcome...


Any idea why so many blog reviews on this one are negative? I had a friend recommend it to me while drinking some Glenmorangie Signet, and he said it was one of his favorites.

If you could chime in as to why you rate it so highly, might help a fellow whisky lover.

I passed when i saw it because the price was basically Signet pricing @ DFS, but maybe I'll get one just to try. My experience with Dalmore 12 wasnt the best tbh.


----------



## Gunnar_917

They’re negative because it’s a terrible whisky. It tastes like cat p.$$. The Dalmore 18YO is an awesome drop though. 12 is okay but I wouldn’t be going out of my way to drink it. 

Signet is a nice drop too but overpriced in my opinion. 

Have a look at the whisky and watches in the public forum thread becuase there’s regulars who post about whisky in there


----------



## Gunnar_917

They’re negative because it’s a terrible whisky. It tastes like cat p.$$. The Dalmore 18YO is an awesome drop though. 12 is okay but I wouldn’t be going out of my way to drink it. 

Signet is a nice drop too but overpriced in my opinion. 

Have a look at the whisky and watches in the public forum thread becuase there’s regulars who post about whisky in there


----------



## quixote

Mcallen 18 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joombo

Getchyo self some Talisker. It's pretty unique; an island whiskey from Skye, tastes like you're drinking the essence of an old Scottish professor of Norse literature sitting in a leather armchair wearing a smoking jacket made of peat.


----------



## BOND007

Whats the smoothest scotch under 200?


----------



## quixote

Oban 14 and 18. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuggerAl

A friend turned me onto GlenDronach 18 year old, having been to the distiller in person. In PA it runs about $140, and it is worth way more. Great value, delicious to imbibe.


----------



## Gunnar_917

RuggerAl said:


> A friend turned me onto GlenDronach 18 year old, having been to the distiller in person. In PA it runs about $140, and it is worth way more. Great value, delicious to imbibe.


18 is goo but try the 21 - destroys the 18; in fact the 15YO revival (which is now out of production) was better than the 18 .


----------



## Gunnar_917

RuggerAl said:


> A friend turned me onto GlenDronach 18 year old, having been to the distiller in person. In PA it runs about $140, and it is worth way more. Great value, delicious to imbibe.


18 is goo but try the 21 - destroys the 18; in fact the 15YO revival (which is now out of production) was better than the 18 .


----------



## Tannhauser

Compass Box Hedonism is a good all purpose blend.


----------



## rwbenjey

Give me all the peat.


----------



## jdelcue

Lagavulin
Peat Monster
Laphroaig

The rest.

(ymmv ofc)


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

Lol my recommendation is ALL of it


----------



## Rotosphere

I know this is the Luxury sub-forum, but if anybody is interested in "value" scotches, I can't recommend Spinnaker, Bowmore 12 and Auchentoshan highly enough. All can be got for less than $50 a bottle and are as splendid as scotches almost twice that dear.


----------



## cabfrank

No doubt there is plenty of good hooch out there for under $50 a bottle.


----------



## mt_timepieces

Awesome recommendations, need to try some off this list.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetony007

go play in the Japanese turf. You'll be pleasantly surprised.
Start out with a Nikka and move on to Suntory (Yamazaki to be a little more specific)


----------



## Watchguy08

Talisker 10 is a good one


----------



## Mstrmusic

Lagavulin


----------



## watchdadda

ALL OF THE ABOVE!


----------



## Happy_Jake

Lapphraoig!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnek595

thetony007 said:


> go play in the Japanese turf. You'll be pleasantly surprised.
> Start out with a Nikka and move on to Suntory (Yamazaki to be a little more specific)


That's not a scotch recommendation then, it's a whisky one

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ultra7k

New scotch & whisky drinker here!

I've gone all my life without drinking because I have allergic reactions to alcoholic beverages (plus i didn't like the taste), but I recently discovered that scotch seems alright!

Have tried the following so far:

Balvenie 21 Maderia (an airport duty free special I am told? So good)
Balvenie 12 DoubleWood
Glenmorangie 10
Nikka from the Barrel
Chivas Regal 12 (did not enjoy - tasted like chemicals to my uncultured palate)

There are so many I want to try, of the ones I've had so far, the Balvenie 21 was amazing, so smooth and tasty. The DoubleWood 12 is the one I own and is very enjoyable. I think this one will be a permanent in my rotation, though I really want to try the Balvenie 14 Caribbean Cask. Something tells me I lean heavily towards Balvenie style scotch, if that's a thing?

I didn't enjoy the Glenmorangie at first, but enjoyed it more on subsequent tries. 

Nikka was very smooth, quite nice, would like to have a bottle in my rotation.

Chivas Regal - No thanks, at least not the 12.

Have yet to try anything smoky/peaty as I feel I wouldn't enjoy it as much as the sweeter offerings, but I want to see what they are like.


----------



## Ten past ten

My personal favourite is this.







Often lying down when looking at the lable.


----------



## Happy_Jake

ultra7k said:


> New scotch & whisky drinker here!
> 
> I've gone all my life without drinking because I have allergic reactions to alcoholic beverages (plus i didn't like the taste), but I recently discovered that scotch seems alright!
> 
> Have tried the following so far:
> 
> Balvenie 21 Maderia (an airport duty free special I am told? So good)
> Balvenie 12 DoubleWood
> Glenmorangie 10
> Nikka from the Barrel
> Chivas Regal 12 (did not enjoy - tasted like chemicals to my uncultured palate)
> 
> There are so many I want to try, of the ones I've had so far, the Balvenie 21 was amazing, so smooth and tasty. The DoubleWood 12 is the one I own and is very enjoyable. I think this one will be a permanent in my rotation, though I really want to try the Balvenie 14 Caribbean Cask. Something tells me I lean heavily towards Balvenie style scotch, if that's a thing?
> 
> I didn't enjoy the Glenmorangie at first, but enjoyed it more on subsequent tries.
> 
> Nikka was very smooth, quite nice, would like to have a bottle in my rotation.
> 
> Chivas Regal - No thanks, at least not the 12.
> 
> Have yet to try anything smoky/peaty as I feel I wouldn't enjoy it as much as the sweeter offerings, but I want to see what they are like.


Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zeste

Great that whisky agrees with you! For something slightly smoky, I’d recommend Highland Park Svein, 12 or 18 years. Talisker 10, Lagavulin 16. For a great blend, try the Hibiki Japanese whisky - really nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enycelilc

another reco for Lagavulin if you want something smokey but i find that i can't have more than 1 glass of it (maybe that's just me). JW may be a bit mainstream but some bottles are nice for the price like white walker or gold


----------



## Gunnar_917

ultra7k said:


> New scotch & whisky drinker here!
> 
> I've gone all my life without drinking because I have allergic reactions to alcoholic beverages (plus i didn't like the taste), but I recently discovered that scotch seems alright!
> 
> Have tried the following so far:
> 
> Balvenie 21 Maderia (an airport duty free special I am told? So good)
> Balvenie 12 DoubleWood
> Glenmorangie 10
> Nikka from the Barrel
> Chivas Regal 12 (did not enjoy - tasted like chemicals to my uncultured palate)
> 
> There are so many I want to try, of the ones I've had so far, the Balvenie 21 was amazing, so smooth and tasty. The DoubleWood 12 is the one I own and is very enjoyable. I think this one will be a permanent in my rotation, though I really want to try the Balvenie 14 Caribbean Cask. Something tells me I lean heavily towards Balvenie style scotch, if that's a thing?
> 
> I didn't enjoy the Glenmorangie at first, but enjoyed it more on subsequent tries.
> 
> Nikka was very smooth, quite nice, would like to have a bottle in my rotation.
> 
> Chivas Regal - No thanks, at least not the 12.
> 
> Have yet to try anything smoky/peaty as I feel I wouldn't enjoy it as much as the sweeter offerings, but I want to see what they are like.


Try the Balvenie 21YO portwood. Drink more whiskies and you'll move away from Balvenies. Great stuff to,start on but I've found the range lacks depth in its flavours.

Try Glendronach as a brand. Get the 15YO revival as an intro


----------



## Gunnar_917

ultra7k said:


> New scotch & whisky drinker here!
> 
> I've gone all my life without drinking because I have allergic reactions to alcoholic beverages (plus i didn't like the taste), but I recently discovered that scotch seems alright!
> 
> Have tried the following so far:
> 
> Balvenie 21 Maderia (an airport duty free special I am told? So good)
> Balvenie 12 DoubleWood
> Glenmorangie 10
> Nikka from the Barrel
> Chivas Regal 12 (did not enjoy - tasted like chemicals to my uncultured palate)
> 
> There are so many I want to try, of the ones I've had so far, the Balvenie 21 was amazing, so smooth and tasty. The DoubleWood 12 is the one I own and is very enjoyable. I think this one will be a permanent in my rotation, though I really want to try the Balvenie 14 Caribbean Cask. Something tells me I lean heavily towards Balvenie style scotch, if that's a thing?
> 
> I didn't enjoy the Glenmorangie at first, but enjoyed it more on subsequent tries.
> 
> Nikka was very smooth, quite nice, would like to have a bottle in my rotation.
> 
> Chivas Regal - No thanks, at least not the 12.
> 
> Have yet to try anything smoky/peaty as I feel I wouldn't enjoy it as much as the sweeter offerings, but I want to see what they are like.


Try the Balvenie 21YO portwood. Drink more whiskies and you'll move away from Balvenies. Great stuff to,start on but I've found the range lacks depth in its flavours.

Try Glendronach as a brand. Get the 15YO revival as an intro


----------



## Gunnar_917

Ten past ten said:


> My personal favourite is this.
> View attachment 14133305
> 
> Often lying down when looking at the lable.


This used to be my bang for buck whisky until I found this. I've drank a lot but this is still by bang for buck recommendations


----------



## jz1094

laphroig, balvenie, and lagavulin are great!


----------



## zeste

Love Glendronach! The 12yr is already really delicious. Got the 15 revival recently when they re-released it but haven’t tried it yet. The 18 and 21 yr are some of my favourites!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

Oban - Distillers Edition


----------



## ChrisMoJo

Caol Ila is my favourite distillery, a great alternative to Lagavulin.


----------



## Watchbreath

Not really Scotch, but a very close first cousin, Connemara 12, a nicely peated Single Malt Irish.


----------



## Speedy B

BALVENIE 14 YR CARIBBEAN CASK - careful, drinks like water tastes like gold.


----------



## Time Exposure

Didn't read the whole thread, but I'll share a few favorites: Favorite overall: Ardbeg Uigeadail 12, but I'm not always in the mood. Favorite easy drinking: the Macallan 12. Close runner up: Glenmorangie Nectar d'Or.
All different, I know. But that is the beauty of Single Malt Scotch, isn't it?


----------



## Zach.A

It is my understanding that it can be a little difficult to get one's hands on but bang for the buck here in Canada a Glenlivet 12yr. is pretty hard to beat. It runs about $67 here which is about $46USD. 
Light and balanced if you're an Islay fan.


----------



## Watchbreath

It's about 29 at Trader Joe's.

Checkout 'Glenora' from Nova Scotia.


Zach.A said:


> It is my understanding that it can be a little difficult to get one's hands on but bang for the buck here in Canada a Glenlivet 12yr. is pretty hard to beat. It runs about $67 here which is about $46USD.
> Light and balanced if you're an Islay fan.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Zach.A said:


> It is my understanding that it can be a little difficult to get one's hands on but bang for the buck here in Canada a Glenlivet 12yr. is pretty hard to beat. It runs about $67 here which is about $46USD.
> Light and balanced if you're an Islay fan.


Huh?? Glenlivet is a Speyside whisky

Also the 12YO has been replaced with a no age statement called founder's reserve


----------



## Jhchr2

Best scotch I've ever had was a 1977 Scott's Selection Glenlivet. I think it can be had for about $200 a bottle. I know it was a limited batch, so not sure how much is still available on the market. Last bottle I had didn't last a day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Username_13

If you want to try something different and not had a "peety" scotch yet, try the Talisker 25 year. It's a very unique flavor.

https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/17387/talisker-25-year-old-bot2011


----------



## Username_13

If you want to try something different and not had a "peety" scotch yet, try the Talisker 25 year. It's a very unique flavor.

https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/17387/talisker-25-year-old-bot2011


----------



## Watchbreath

How does it compare with their 'Distillers Edition'?


Username_13 said:


> If you want to try something different and not had a "petty" scotch yet, try the Talisker 25 year. It's a very unique flavor.
> 
> https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/17387/talisker-25-year-old-bot2011


----------



## Username_13

Watchbreath said:


> How does it compare with their 'Distillers Edition'?


Unknown....I have not tried the "Distillers Edition".


----------



## crakkajakka15

Scotch? It's all about bourbon now!


If I had to take a pick of scotch though. Oban 14 and Talisker 10 are great. If your a man then Laphroaig 10 has to be on the list.


----------



## dwalby

Username_13 said:


> If you want to try something different and not had a "peety" scotch yet, try the Talisker 25 year. It's a very unique flavor.
> 
> https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/17387/talisker-25-year-old-bot2011


I was at the Talisker distillery a few weeks ago and sampled the 25 yo, and it was a very good whisky, but didn't thrill me enough to buy it. All the distilleries have been jacking their prices up on the older expressions, and most of them have gotten to the point where they are no longer a good value, especially for a relative novice to whisky.


----------



## GulfCoastWatch

sgmartz said:


> Don't underestimate a journey to the Japanese scotches, pretty tasty!!


agreed, Suntory is an amazing distillery


----------



## lakjat

I love the Oban 14. Also lately I have been having the Aberfeldy 12. Fantastic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wobbegong

Talisker in some form or other has been my choice for a very long time, the 10 & 18 years are good.


----------



## lakjat

The Aberlour 10 is great value for money and very smooth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Username_13

dwalby said:


> I was at the Talisker distillery a few weeks ago and sampled the 25 yo, and it was a very good whisky, but didn't thrill me enough to buy it. All the distilleries have been jacking their prices up on the older expressions, and most of them have gotten to the point where they are no longer a good value, especially for a relative novice to whisky.


That's really cool that you visited the distillery! I would love to go and do that some day too. Did you visit any others?


----------



## Madstacks

Old pultney 12 is a great 12 year whisky, The balvenie Caribbean cask 14yr is exceptional for the money, and if you can get a bottle of the now discontinued old pultney 17 that is also really good.


----------



## dwalby

Username_13 said:


> That's really cool that you visited the distillery! I would love to go and do that some day too. Did you visit any others?


yeah, I visited several of them, it was an interesting experience. I was blown away by MacAllan, even though it has a reputation of being a bit elitist/snobby and my server did nothing to contradict that reputation. The facility is quite impressive, and the collection of old whisky in their library was incredible (back to 1848). The scotch I sampled was exceptional. Unfortunately, that particular expression is about as readily available as a SS Submariner, and similar in price, but for the 30GBP it cost me for a dram it was well worth it. Similar experience at Glenfiddich, but without the pretentiousness. Glenfarclas and Aberlour were both complimentary tastings, which I wasn't expecting. The distilleries have a collection of expressions that you can't find anywhere else, so its worth going to a few of them for that. I bought one of the Glenfarclas Family Casks, but that was all I bought from a distillery. What I learned on the trip is the best way to sample many different whiskies is at various places that have literally hundreds of whiskies on their menu. If you ask the locals they'll point you towards them. The cost per dram is extremely reasonable all over Scotland, typically half of what you'd pay in the US for the same pour, or even less.


----------



## Gunnar_917

dwalby said:


> yeah, I visited several of them, it was an interesting experience. I was blown away by MacAllan, even though it has a reputation of being a bit elitist/snobby and my server did nothing to contradict that reputation. The facility is quite impressive, and the collection of old whisky in their library was incredible (back to 1848). The scotch I sampled was exceptional. Unfortunately, that particular expression is about as readily available as a SS Submariner, and similar in price, but for the 30GBP it cost me for a dram it was well worth it. Similar experience at Glenfiddich, but without the pretentiousness. Glenfarclas and Aberlour were both complimentary tastings, which I wasn't expecting. The distilleries have a collection of expressions that you can't find anywhere else, so its worth going to a few of them for that. I bought one of the Glenfarclas Family Casks, but that was all I bought from a distillery. What I learned on the trip is the best way to sample many different whiskies is at various places that have literally hundreds of whiskies on their menu. If you ask the locals they'll point you towards them. The cost per dram is extremely reasonable all over Scotland, typically half of what you'd pay in the US for the same pour, or even less.


Better than the distilleries are some of the bottle shops; I've tried some AMAZING whiskies in the bottleshops along the whisky trail. Can't remember most of them but the Whisky Castle in Tomintol was a highight


----------



## Gunnar_917

dwalby said:


> yeah, I visited several of them, it was an interesting experience. I was blown away by MacAllan, even though it has a reputation of being a bit elitist/snobby and my server did nothing to contradict that reputation. The facility is quite impressive, and the collection of old whisky in their library was incredible (back to 1848). The scotch I sampled was exceptional. Unfortunately, that particular expression is about as readily available as a SS Submariner, and similar in price, but for the 30GBP it cost me for a dram it was well worth it. Similar experience at Glenfiddich, but without the pretentiousness. Glenfarclas and Aberlour were both complimentary tastings, which I wasn't expecting. The distilleries have a collection of expressions that you can't find anywhere else, so its worth going to a few of them for that. I bought one of the Glenfarclas Family Casks, but that was all I bought from a distillery. What I learned on the trip is the best way to sample many different whiskies is at various places that have literally hundreds of whiskies on their menu. If you ask the locals they'll point you towards them. The cost per dram is extremely reasonable all over Scotland, typically half of what you'd pay in the US for the same pour, or even less.


Better than the distilleries are some of the bottle shops; I've tried some AMAZING whiskies in the bottleshops along the whisky trail. Can't remember most of them but the Whisky Castle in Tomintol was a highight


----------



## kip595

Scotland was one of my favorite places I've yet gone. My go to scotches are: light - Macalland 10 Yr Fine Oak; medium - Dalmore Cigar; heavy & smoky - ANYTHING Ardbeg, especially if you can find a bottle of their limited release Alligator from quite a few years ago (way over $100 though, last time I found a bottle)


----------



## jordan05

Might be a good time to restart this thread considering how much we are stuck indoors these days!


----------



## MohiMedia

jordan05 said:


> Might be a good time to restart this thread considering how much we are stuck indoors these days!


Good thinking
My go-to's (nothing here will surprise you)

1. Macallan 12 year: My first intro into scotch and was blown away.

2. Hibiki 12 year: A must try if you hadn't had it already

3. Monkey Shoulder blend: Not sure if anything is better for the price.

4. Laphroaig 10 year: I definitely enjoyed it, but haven't fully acquired the taste yet. Have only had it once but intend on sampling it more in the future.

Once this quarantine is over, I am really intent an exploring all the scotches, whiskies, and bourbons out there, I really haven't tried all the staples yet (I'm 25).


----------



## Holdenitdown

Talisker Storm - puts hairs on your chest
Lagavulin 16 - gilds the hairs on your chest
Dalwhinnie 15 - braids the hairs on your chest
Laphroaig 10 - burns them right off
Highland Park 17 - overcharges you for a waxing


----------



## cabfrank

Yes, a good thread bump. Being out of work definitely leads to more drinking time. Unfortunately, it also leads to less drinking money.


----------



## morsegist

Love the peaty Bruichladdich Single Malt Whisky. Very tasty. Here's a link:

www.bruichladdich.com


----------



## zeste

Love Bunnahabhain. Try Bunnahabhain Eirigh Na Greine, which is a limited edition and lightly smoky for those who don't like too much peat or smoke.


----------



## cabfrank

I'm thinking about trying a bottle of Talisker Storm at some point. I assume it is like Talisker, only more so?


----------



## zeste

cabfrank said:


> I'm thinking about trying a bottle of Talisker Storm at some point. I assume it is like Talisker, only more so?


For the Eirigh Na Greine, definitely less smoky or peaty than Talisker. Talisker 10 is pretty nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

My recommendation is first to understand what taste and flavor you like and then choose the region for your favorite bottle and go from there.
This guide might be a good starting point
https://flaviar.com/blog/your-cheat-sheet-to-scottish-whisky-regions


----------



## kip595

Ardbeg if you like heavy and smoky, Macallan if you prefer sweeter and lighter.


----------



## SolarPower

Little pleasure today 

Although Glenfiddich 12 y.o. is the best selling whysky and it is good, if you want a bit more taste and stay with 12 y.o. (as opposed to 16+) you can go to Balvenie Double Wood (I think it's the one everyone likes) and / or Macallan 12 y.o. sherry casks (I like it better than their double cask, but YMMV).

My preference is left to right.


----------



## zeste

This is my lineup tonight . All which I enjoy. The Craigrellachie 13 kicks off the after dinner drinks! Slainte!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeste

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

😍 Man, was I surprised, Dewar's 18!


----------



## Speedy B

SolarPower said:


> Little pleasure today
> 
> Although Glenfiddich 12 y.o. is the best selling whysky and it is good, if you want a bit more taste and stay with 12 y.o. (as opposed to 16+) you can go to Balvenie Double Wood (I think it's the one everyone likes) and / or Macallan 12 y.o. sherry casks (I like it better than their double cask, but YMMV).
> 
> My preference is left to right.


Add the Caribbean cask balvenie and you got yourself a perfect list there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

Thanks. It is great choice if you like Rum. I believe it is wet cask filled and have strong rum aftertaste. To be honest not one of my favs.


----------



## catsteeth

I'm keen on my scotch, but not particularly knowledgeable.
I love my Laphroaig and Lagavullin. Very easy to drink, right level of peatyness - quite strong without going mad. Nice light sweetness without being syruppy cloying.
Was given a Japanese bottle once, I've forgotten the name but that was good.
Irish Whiskeys are good too. Connemara is good.


----------



## Watchbreath

catsteeth said:


> I'm keen on my scotch, but not particularly knowledgeable.
> I love my Laphroaig and Lagavullin. Very easy to drink, right level of peatyness - quite strong without going mad. Nice light sweetness without being syruppy cloying.
> Was given a Japanese bottle once, I've forgotten the name but that was good.
> Irish Whiskeys are good too. Connemara is good.


 If you get the chance, try Kavanagh Single Malt 16


----------



## Wound Up

If you are ok with adding Irish Whiskey to the conversation

Redbreast 21
Knappogue Castle 21

If you want to stay in Scotland

Glen Grant 18


----------



## Tony A.H

JayJayPee said:


> Hibiki is a classy Japanese drop.
> 
> I'm a peat guy myself, so my regular rotation is Laphroiage Quarter (of course..), Ardbeg and Lagavulin. Also love the Hyland parks and Bruichladdich


+1 on the *HIBIKI*.
love this Whiskey. it cost between $60 to $80. depending on where you buy it from.
the only problem is that it's not always available in Stores. i usually have to special order it.


----------



## roamer_fan

Quite like a glass of Grand Old Parr 12 years in the evening.


----------



## SaMaster14

When I'm out, I'll take black label or a Macallan 12.

Some of my recent favorites at home have to be Johnnie Green Label and Oban 14!










It's not scotch, but I also really enjoy a good Japanese Whisky!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lakjat

SaMaster14 said:


> When I'm out, I'll take black label or a Macallan 12.
> 
> Some of my recent favorites at home have to be Johnnie Green Label and Oban 14!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not scotch, but I also really enjoy a good Japanese Whisky!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oban is also one of my favourites..... Always have one with me......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Lagavulin 16


----------



## SolarPower

SaMaster14 said:


> When I'm out, I'll take black label or a Macallan 12.
> 
> Some of my recent favorites at home have to be Johnnie Green Label and Oban 14!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not scotch, but I also really enjoy a good Japanese Whisky!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Why the difference between being out vs being at home, if I may ask?


----------



## SaMaster14

SolarPower said:


> Why the difference between being out vs being at home, if I may ask?


I find that most non-scotch bars don't have Oban or the like, or Japanese whiskys, and the ones that do charge a steep premiums. I'm not doing much drinking at bars these days due to COVID, but I've definitely been places where a glass of Oban 14 is $40-$50, and certain rare casks or 25-year scotch variants go for anywhere from $200-$400 _a glass_. And then there's gratuity (at least 20% ,whether I'm paying cash _or_ card)

Just not worth it to me when I can spend $12-$18 on a glass or two of Johnnie Black or Macallan 12 and be perfectly happy (or actually pay for a martini or cocktail that a bartender has to prepare other than simply pour) and keep the good stuff at home to drink and share when entertaining

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SolarPower

Thanks. Makes perfect sense.
It's interesting to see how we are all different in what whisky taste we like.

I am a Speyside guy and therefore I would take Macallan 12 (and sure even more so the 18 ) over the Oban. Here is what I posted a while back with Oban 14 on the right side. And although the bottle is almost empty  it took me much longer to go through it than others in the pic. Macallan is my usual go to one.








Scotch Recommendation ?


Might be a good time to restart this thread considering how much we are stuck indoors these days!




www.watchuseek.com





I am lucky in that I am not concerned or even familiar with Oban 14's price at a bar, as it is never my choice 

Having said what I said it is obviously my preference. Oban 14 is absolutely one excellent whisky. It has a bit of the Islay whisky's taste IMO (e.g., Lagavulin) i.e. exhibiting hints of smog and sea in it and sure some usual Highland taste too. I can see why you like it much and I am sure many others do.

On a side note I used to be more of the Islay guy in the past, however somehow over 25+ years I somehow developed that Speyside addiction 

Cheers!


----------



## zeste

Tony A.H said:


> +1 on the *HIBIKI*.
> love this Whiskey. it cost between $60 to $80. depending on where you buy it from.
> the only problem is that it's not always available in Stores. i usually have to special order it.


Agree, Hibiki is one of my absolute favourites! If you have it, get the Distiller's Select as to me it is one better than the already good Harmony baseline. Going upwards, the 12, 17, 21!!!! Pricey but really good!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

I'm no connoisseur but, I really like Bunnahabhain because it's not as peaty as other Islay malts.

Picked this Laphroaig without knowing anything about it and it also turned out to be not as peaty but a very nice smokey flavor.


----------



## SolarPower

That's my favorite. They call it a Rolls-Royce of whiskies and I fully agree


----------



## dwalby

SolarPower said:


> That's my favorite. They call it a Rolls-Royce of whiskies and I fully agree


Its one of my faves as well, until I went to the MacAllan distillery and got really spoiled on the whisky in the photo below. The MacAllan 18 y.o. has been the benchmark of sherried scotch whisky for a long time, its a bit of a shame how the price has gone up in the last few years though.


----------



## SolarPower

dwalby said:


> Its one of my faves as well, until I went to the MacAllan distillery and got really spoiled. The MacAllan 18 y.o. has been the benchmark of sherried scotch whisky for a long time, its a bit of a shame how the price has gone up in the last few years though.


I'd like to get spoiled in their distillery too  Need a trip to Speyside.
As for the price changes, yes it did, but nothing like some of the Bourbons and esp. Pappy Van Winkle. Although drink it now and then, but I am lucky that my taste is more on Scotch side of the whiskies rather than Bourbons


----------



## dwalby

SolarPower said:


> I'd like to get spoiled in their distillery too  Need a trip to Speyside.
> As for the price changes, yes it did, but nothing like some of the Bourbons and esp. Pappy Van Winkle. Although drink it now and then, but I am lucky that my taste is more on Scotch side of the whiskies rather than Bourbons


A few years ago I scored a bottle of George T. Stagg for $70, before the bourbon frenzy drove that through the roof as well. I can afford to pay the ridiculous prices being asked these days, but refuse to on principle alone. There's too many other good options out there to get caught up in the price spirals. Another sherried scotch that I like is Aberlour A'bunadh, which is not quite as good as MAC 18, but its quite good and still in the $75-90 price range these days.


----------



## ShortOnTime

Just got my first bottle of scotch the other week: Ardbeg Corryvreckan. I'm a bourbon guy first, but this is very good. Quite peaty, but it's also quite smooth, particularly given the alcohol content, which is about 57%. About as smooth to my palate as Woodford reserve bourbon, which is quite a bit lower. Of course the price difference is also substantial. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr

Laphroaig 10 and Lagavulin 16: the later being a little bit less of the smoky/peaty/iodiney monolith that the former is, but with a bit more complexity …can't go wrong with either if you like the Islays!


----------



## SaMaster14

Picked this up recently... might be my new favorite "starter" or "young" single malt. Very easy to drink neat!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

I like Glenfiddich 12 y.o. too. There is a reason it is the best selling whysky out there. Well balanced and goes well with any occasion.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

Ohhh just discovered this thread! This could keep me going for some time!

+1 for theBunnahabhain! The 21 year is one of the best drams I’ve had, not exactly cheep tho.

anything by tali’s let is class, and I really like the entry level 10 year. A bit raw compared to some of the more refined older bottles, but i love it. The tempered down peatiness compared to the Islay monsters regularly mentioned is right in thesweet spot for me. I love the salty character to it as well.

On the subject of briny options, I’d HIGHLY recommend anything by Old Pulteney. The same briney character of talisker, lower on the peat but with a unique character. The 12 year is great, some of the older bottles for a bit of a treat. Phew,I’ll let someone else have a go now 👍


----------



## SolarPower

Can't go wrong with any


----------



## SaMaster14

SolarPower said:


> Can't go wrong with any


What year is that arrowhead? Can't tell on the label 

In all seriousness, I agree - great lineup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

Auchentoshan 12


----------



## Tony A.H

bought SCAPA over the weekend (for the first time, and no regrets).
it's a single Malt whiskey. has a nice balanced fruity aroma to it. taste smooth no bite to it. and price isn't bad at all.


pic uploader


----------



## Lot42

Hibiki is good, a Highland Park 12 year scotch with a splash of water is always my evening end


----------



## dacvibe

Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban


----------



## PRS222

Was expecting to be, but a big fan of Bruichladdich - don't let the bright teal bottle fool you, it's very good.


----------



## NewGuard84

Laphroaig Quarter Cask and Lore
Highland Park 12 and 18 (hard to beat at any price point)
Talisker 10 and Port Ruighe
Oban 14
Dalwhinnie 15
Tomatin 18
Ardbeg 10 and Uigeadail

All repeat favourites in no particular order 🥃😋


----------



## NewGuard84

SaMaster14 said:


> Picked this up recently... might be my new favorite "starter" or "young" single malt. Very easy to drink neat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was the first single malt I ever tried and it remains a personal and family favourite.

I have always noted that it is among the clearest in terms of the accuracy of the described scent notes.

Add a very small touch of water, swirl gently over say 10-15 minutes to open it and what do you smell?

If you close your eyes, it is as if the raw flesh of the fruit is in front of you


----------



## Tony A.H

don't know if this is becoming my favorite ?.
my sister bought it at the Montreal airport on her way to the States..
it's Triple Cask. (unfortunately we don't have it in the sates .only double and other Aged ones).

you can tell that i like it.



and New to me is also GREAT .


highly recommend both..
Cheers. Merry Christmas and happy holidays everyone.


----------



## Tony A.H

don't know about this one..also new to me . it will be next.


----------



## sashko

NAS Dimple is not bad at the moment


----------

